# Circuitos Varios



## Fogonazo

Como el titulo del post lo dice, es un monton de esquemas, algunos probados otros no.
Pueden servir como semilla de una idea o como solucion de algun problema.

- Audiorritmico Monocanal
- Barrera infrarroja completa
- Biestable a tiristor
- Alarma por interrupción de paso de luz
- 555 como oscilador Smith-Trigger


----------



## Fogonazo

No se habrán pensado que ya había terminado NO !

- Detector de vibraciones
- Dado electrónico
- Control PAP Unipolar
- Control PAP Bipolar
- Biestables a transistor


----------



## Fogonazo

Si hay todavia mas ¡¡ UFAA !

- Protección de inversión de polaridad
- Optoacoplador rápido
- Indicador bicolor de estado de fusible
- Generador Pulsos HT Distinto
- Generador de señales con 555


----------



## Fogonazo

Ya faltan menos, Por lo menos por hoy ¿ Habra mas ?

- Reductor de consumo para relee
- Protector de parlantes


----------



## anthony123

Con estos circuitos le salvas la tarde a cualquiera! Como tu bien dices podrian iniciar numerosos proyectos con estos pequeños pero funcionales esquemas!


----------



## pepechip

hola.
ahora que veo estos fabulosos esquemas quisiera sugerir a los responsables del foro, que en la seccion NENU en PROYECTOS Y ESQUEMAS se podian colocar estos esquemas. 
fogonazo como siempre muy buenas tus aportaciones.
saludos


----------



## Trick21

la verdad! (APLAUSOS! APLAUSOS!)

increible la buena informaciónracion son "mini" circuitos pero un aporte excelente Fogonazo!

como bien dijo pepechip! lo mejor seria ponerlos en  PROYECTOS Y ESQUEMAS!

salu2!

ya estoy armando 1!


----------



## anthony123

Hablando de 555, quizás la pregunta paresca tonta pero no he encontrado este tip en Mr Google y en mis largas horas acumuladas en el foro: ¿el condensador de carga/descarga siempre tiene que ser electrolitico?


----------



## Fogonazo

Cualquier condensador te sirve (Ceramico, poliester o electrolitico), depende la capacidad necesaria en el esquema para la eleccion de un tipo u otro.


----------



## anthony123

Ok gracias fogonazo! Ya pedi las cosas para el ahuyenta gatos ya que en mi ciudad no hay casi nada! Te comento que en ves de emplear el 2N3055 voy a colocar el TIP122 con sus respectivo disipador


----------



## Fogonazo

Otro para la coleccion, optoacoplador de alta frecuencia, se supone 10MHz


----------



## jomaza

Ya entiendo de donde proviene el nick FOGONAZO, felicitaciones men.


----------



## Fogonazo

Este es particularmente interesante.
Convierte un opto-aislador de bajo costo en un de buena respuesta en velocidad.


----------



## Fogonazo

Un control de motor universal auto regulado en lazo abierto, mide la tensión inducida por el propio motor y en base a esta regula y estabiliza la velocidad.

El IC no es económico pero se consigue (En Argentina U$ 8.00)

http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/26108/TEMIC/U208B.html


----------



## Fogonazo

Otro mas para la coleccion:
Un relee de estado solido que admite entre 4 y 10 VCC de alimentacion.


----------



## El nombre

¿Para qué usar el optoacoplador (optoRápido.jpg) si se tienen las masas unidas? ¿Qué función desempeña?

Igual pregunto una idiotez pero me queda el gusanillo de la duda.


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo dibuje asi para "La Foto" (Simulacion), me evite agregar otra fuente en el simulador, recuerda que soy perezoso tambien para dibujar.

Quiero suponer que si alguien va a emplear el esquema sabra que los negativos de las alimentaciones no van unidos (No tendria sentido el optoaislador) 

Que ganas de hacerme escribir, se ve que no tienes nada que hacer !


----------



## Fogonazo

Es una idea para la adaptación de un Joystic para manejar un motor PaP o de CC.
Funciona o debería hacerlo así.

El primer integrado es un 555 cuya frecuencia se controla por R1A (Potenciómetro doble).
La forma de conexión permite que la frecuencia de oscilación aumente hacia ambos lados de la posición central del potenciómetro.

El potenciómetro doble sería accionado por la manija (Comando) del Joystic.

La otra parte del esquema es un comparador de ventana.
Si la tensión de CC determinada por el potenciómetro doble R1B esta dentro de la ventana, se encontrarán encendidos ambos led´s.

Si el potenciómetro a uno u otro lado la ventana se desestabiliza y quedara encendido solo un led este determinará el sentido de giro del motor (Circuito mediante).

Una compuerta AND permite el paso de los pulsos a la sección de potencia SOLO si el potenciómetro doble sale de su posición de reposo (Central)

Con estos pulsos se puede (contador Up-Dawn mediante) manejar un motor PaP o un esquema de PWM, en ambos casos el mayor accionamiento del potenciómetro provocara mayor velocidad en forma paulatina y de acuerdo al ángulo de desvio del potenciómetro de su centro.

Si el esquema les sirve, recuerden depositar algunos U$ en las cuentas de la Fogonazo INC de Islas Caimán.

Si no les sirve o encuentran algo mal, también depositen pero presentando junto con el deposito el formulario de queja 45-1172 B por quintuplicado.

*Edit:*
Simulación del funcionamiento por aquí: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/396034/


----------



## israeline

Muy muy buena información amigo, FELICIDADES, espero que algún día pueda subir tantas cosas para ayudar a muchos de ustedes....  Por ahora gracias por la información...


----------



## Fogonazo

Mediante este sencillo sistema de indicación visual, este pequeño comprobador de transistores nos permite chequear de forma rápida si un transistor de tipo NPN o PNP funciona o no. Si el dispositivo bajo prueba es un NPN entonces el LED verde (D1) parpadeará, mientras que el rojo lo hará para un transistor de tipo PNP. Sin embargo, si el transistor está en corto, ambos LEDs parpadearán y un transistor en circuito abierto hará que los LEDs permanezcan apagados.
El circuito está basado en un CD4011B, un integrado de cuatro puertas NAND, cuatro componentes pasivos y dos LEDs.
La cuarta puerta del integrado no se usa y sus entradas son puestas a masa. Alternativamente, podemos conectar sus entradas y salidas en paralelo con IC1.C para incrementar la excitación al circuito de comprobación del transistor.
IC1.A e IC1.B junto con R2, R3 y C1 forman un oscilador que genera una onda de baja frecuencia en el pin 4. Esta señal se aplica al emisor del transistor bajo prueba además de al inversor IC1.C. La señal invertida de IC1.C y la salida del oscilador excitan el circuito de prueba (LEDs, dispositivo bajo prueba, R1) de forma que la tensión en esa parte del circuito está invertido todo el tiempo.
Por ejemplo, con un transistor NPN bajo prueba, cuando el pin 10 está a nivel alto y el pin 4 a bajo, la corriente circula a través del LED D1 y el transistor se polariza en directo. Sin embargo, no circula corriente cuando los pines 10 y 4 cambian de estado, porque el transistor está inversamente polarizado.
El LED verde D1, parpadeará entonces a una velocidad que determinará el oscilador.
Como es previsible, un transistor PNP estará polarizado en directo cuando en el pin 10 haya un nivel bajo y en el 4 un nivel alto, haciendo que la corriente circule y el LED rojo se ilumine.
Una alimentación de unos 3 V (dos pilas de 1,5 V conectadas en serie ) debería ser suficiente. Para evitar daños al transistor bajo prueba, no se usarán tensiones de alimentación superiores a 4,5 V. Debido a que las corrientes del LED están limitadas a unos pocos miliamperios en la salida de IC1.C (también dependiente de la tensión de alimentación), se recomienda usar LEDs de alta eficiencia en D1 y D2.


----------



## Fogonazo

Una idea para la interfaz de una termocupla con compensación de juntura "Fría" y ajuste de escala de gran precisión.


----------



## Fogonazo

Filtro Pasa-bajos (100Hz) para Sub Woofer de automóvil con etapa mezcladora de canales


----------



## Fogonazo

Este engendro posee la particularidad de estabilizar la velocidad en base a la FEM inducida por el propio motor al girar.
Obviamente los componentes de potencia serán acordes al motor que uno quiera controlar


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Quieres detectar la presencia de tensión en la red domiciliaria y no quiere explotar nada en el intento ?
Esta es una alternativa.


----------



## pepechip

Fogonazo tengo una duda:
En este ultimo circuito que has subido, pones el 1n4007 en paralelo al diodo led, para evitar que este se destuya por polarizacion inversa.
Yo lo pongo en serie al led, con lo que se consigue el mismo proposito, sin embargo de esta manera las resistencias limitadoras disiparan solamente la mitad de la potencia.

¿tu crees que hay algun problema en poner el diodo en serie en lugar de ponerlo en paralelo?

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

En efecto, consume un poco más poniendo el diodo en paralelo (Aprox 120mW extra)

En algún momento vi algo por lo cual desidí poner el diodo en paralelo, pero ahora no recuerdo que era (Las drogas me están haciendo daño)

Si llego a recordar el "Por que" de ponerlo así lo comentaré.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Este esquema es un oscilador Colpitts basado en un transistor común y una bobina de núcleo de aire armada lo mas plana posible (Varias capas y mínima longitud), al pasar la moneda frente a la bobina desestabiliza el oscilador (cambia la frecuencia de resonancia) por el cambio de la inductancia (Aparición de la moneda en el campo de la bobina), este cambio es detectable por la variación de tensión sobre C5.

Idea:
Con una serie de comparadores de ventana ajustados individualmente tal vez se podría conocer que moneda esta pasando por su "firma" electromagnética.


----------



## Hugo Bonilla

Amigos del foro necesito el diagrama de un circuito que recepte la senal de infrarrojo pero que solo recepte una senal especifica. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Hugo Bonilla dijo:
			
		

> Amigos del foro necesito el diagrama de un circuito que recepte la senal de infrarrojo pero que solo recepte una senal especifica. gracias




Primer hoja de este post "Barrera infrarroja completa", se encuentra sintonizada a 4 KHz


----------



## Fogonazo

Este es un esquema como para conectar un sub-woofer a un sistema de audio ya existente.

El potenciómetro de 10K ajusta el volumen y el de 2K2 la frecuencia de corte, que estará entre 45 y 150 Hz (Según la posición del potenciómetro).
Como esto toma la señal de la salida de otro amplificador, podrían aparecer picos de tensión sobre la entrada del amplificador de sub-graves de riesgo, para evitar esto están los 4 diodos que limitan la excursión de tensión a unos saludables 1,4V.


----------



## johnf

quemas muchachos soy nuevo y quiero montar el circuito del dado pero no meja abrir el documento me pueden ayudar a resolver el problema


----------



## emula

> quiero montar el circuito del dado


Bueno ese circuito es muy bueno.. yo le quite unas cositas que aunque son importantes no las veo necesarias para que haga  su función johnf. Anexo la simulación que hice en Proteus que demuestra que funciona.

Claro hice la señalización con indicadores lógicos, que es igual a que pusieras led.. lo que tienes que tener cuidado es con las resistencias señaladas, ya que recuerda que la salida del 4017 dara mas o menos 5v y segun el led que coloques puedes quemarlo o no darle la suficiente corrientita para que prenda..

Te recomiendo que uses led de bajo consumo (aproximadamente 1,8 V max)


----------



## christian antony

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Filtro Pasa-bajos (100Hz) para Sub Woofer de automóvil con etapa mezcladora de canales




hola fogonazo hace un buen tiempo estoy buscando un filtro pasa bajos para sub woofer bueno  he intentado hacer varios circuitos y no he tenido suerte no se si me podrias pasar el filtro que tienes u otros circuitos relacionados con ese tema gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

christian antony dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filtro Pasa-bajos (100Hz) para Sub Woofer de automóvil con etapa mezcladora de canales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola fogonazo hace un buen tiempo estoy buscando un filtro pasa bajos para sub woofer bueno  he intentado hacer varios circuitos y no he tenido suerte no se si me podrias pasar el filtro que tienes u otros circuitos relacionados con ese tema gracias.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Y el que mencionas ¿Que problema tiene?


----------



## Kerc@

Que tal, Fogonazo... 

Tengo una duda con el circuito "Biestable a transistoror", este.

Funciona activando el rele al darle un pulso, pero tambien desactiva el circuito al darle otra vez el pulso?

Gracias espero tu respuesta pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo

Correcto ¡

Cuando accionas Set se energiza el relee a través de la base de T2, T2 se satura por el propio consumo del relé y manda a + la base de T1 a través de R4, si sueltas el pulsador se mantiene en conducción y el relee excitado.

Cuando accionas Reset, se pone a 0V la base de T1, este deja de conducir (Se bloquea) y deja de estar saturado T2 a través de la bobina del relee, también pasa a estar bloqueado por R2.


----------



## Kerc@

Gracias...

Y perdon otra consulta, el "Biestable a tiristor", este funciona tambíen igual.
Y la pregunta general de este es si con el mismo switch se activa/desactiva el circuito.

Gracias


----------



## carlos felipe

hola :
soy estudiante de electronica y necesito de su colaboracion,
estoy buscando planos de circuitos de  scr en potencia .

desde antes gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos felipe dijo:
			
		

> ....soy estudiante de electronica y necesito de su colaboracion,
> estoy buscando planos de circuitos de  scr en potencia



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/146137/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27998.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about16667.html

En algún lugar del foro hay un post sobre la reparación y/o reforma de un horno para fundir metales por inducción manejado por un rectificador con SCR´S y el oscilador también con SCR´s (No lo pude encontrar)


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es una propuesta como para hacer una fuente regulada como para un amplificador

¿ Que ventajas tiene ? (Sobre una fuente común)
1) Mejora el filtrado, ahorrando Faradios.
2) Disminuye la impedancia de salida de la etapa. 
3) Mejora en algunos casos la respuesta a la frecuencia.
4) Da estabilidad de funcionamiento al amplificador, sobre todo a las etapas pre-excitadoras que no serán influenciadas por los altibajos de la tensión de la fuente, entre otras cosas bias y offset mas estables
5) Mejora el aprovechamiento de la energía almacenada en los capacitores de filtro, mejora la respuesta a transitorios.

Esta en particular es de 25-0--25VCC con capacidad de 2A
El rizado pre-regulador de 2VPaP se redujo a 100mVPaP a la salida del regulador con 2A de carga por rama.

No hay inconveniente en aumentar la tensión.
Se puede aumentar la corriente pero el esquema se hace un poco mas complicado.

Puntos a tener en cuenta:
1) La tensión del zener debe ser de 1,4V mas que la tensión deseada de salida
2) Los transistores deben estar de acuerdo a la corriente que consuma el amplificador.
3) Las resistencias R1 y R2 se calculan para el peor caso que es la fuente sin carga, en este caso la corriente no debe exceder la corriente admisible del zener.

Si les sirve recuerden hacer su deposito en las cuentas de la Fogonazo INC. de Islas Caimán, aceptamos dolares (Por ahora), euros, yenes, barras de oro o platino.


----------



## Condor-11

Estem, posteate algo Fogonazo(?) (todo irónico claro) 
Digamos que en este caso la palabra "gracias" se queda corta.
Expectacular el post!

Saludos y Suerte!


----------



## MFK08

se ve bastante buena. Esta probada? no es mejor sustituir el zener por algun regulador como los 78xx/79xx? que transistores lleva? las R de cuantos vatios son? cuants vatios van a disipar los tr?

espero no ser pesado pero me interesa mucho construirla para mi amplificador


----------



## ls2k

creo que es buena tu propuesta mfk08 yo haria lo mismo..


----------



## aldemarar

fogonaso como funciona el detector de bibrasiones. que dispositivo es el que detecta la bibracion y si se le puede colocar a un auto?


----------



## Fogonazo

aldemarar dijo:
			
		

> como funciona el detector de bibrasiones. que dispositivo es el que detecta la bibracion y si se le puede colocar a un auto?


Si, se podría agregar como alarma a un automóvil

El detector X1 es un micrófono piezoeléctrico (Micrófono de los viejos teléfonos).
T2 y T3 son amplificador de la señal del micrófono.
Al exceder cierto valor de señal se "dispara" T4 y "carga" el capacitor C6 que a través de R10, T5 y T6 mantiene activo el relee según el tiempo de descarga de C6 a través de R10 y R9.

De no conseguir X1 piezoeléctrico se puede reemplazar por un micrófono "electret" que también es un piezoeléctrico pero funciona con otro principio.


----------



## aldemarar

grasias por la explicacion, disculpa pensaba que x1 era un cristal


----------



## Fogonazo

Como conseguir +/- 12 VCC de un transformador de 1 sola salida de 15 VCA
O como diría mi viejo amigo Maxwell Smart: _*"El viejo truco de rectificar 1/2 onda".*_

NO se hagan ilusiones, esto sirve solo para unos 80 / 100 mA por rama, lo que para un pre-amplificador NO es poca cosa.

El por que de algunas cosas
1) ¿ Por que R1 y R2 ? : Como es media onda en lugar de llegar al filtro una frecuencia de 100Hz solo llegan pulsos separados de 50Hz, las resistencias comienzan el proceso de "alisado"
2) ¿ Por que los zener ? y no un LM7812: Por costo, tal ves se podría poner un LM78L12 de menor capacidad de corriente.


----------



## MasterofPupets

Aqui esta el circuito armado  

funciona perfectamente, y lo mas importante solo gaste $1 argentino





todos los componentes son reciclados


----------



## Fogonazo

*B.B.B* (*B*ueno, *B*onito, *B*arato.)


----------



## gatomambo

Hola Fogonazo: ¿que ocurre si usamos zener para una corriente mayor que los requeridos en esta fuente? (por ej. 2W ó 5W) - Y aunque quizás no es este el post adecuado, por cercanía con el tema te consulto: ¿qué ocurre cuando en un amplificador tipo plexi (para viola) colocás resistencias de un wattaje mayor (por ej.: 5W en lugar de 1W)?


----------



## Fogonazo

Dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): *" Lo que sobra no molesta."*

Por ejemplo si en lugar de una resistencia de 1W colocas otra de 5W funcionara exacto, pero por ser más grande tendrá posibilidades de disipar mas calor y se mantendra mas fresca.
Con un zener tienes mas margen de posibilidad de *NO* quemarlo por sobre-corriente


----------



## gatomambo

Maestro ¡agradecidísimo! (...se me hizo dificil escribirlo, no quiero pensar lo que sería pronunciarlo...). Estoy tomando envión para meterme en un amplificador valvular y ando con un poco de "pánico escenico". Pero bueno, por ahí puedo dar noticias en poco tiempo. (A todo esto ¿estabas adentro de mi CPU? ¡Qué velocidad de respuesta, mi amigo!) Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

También dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC): *"Si no quemamos cosas, ¿ Como aprendemos ? "*

Cuando tengas un proyecto con válvulas, busca:
Primero: El transformador de salida o averigua como hacerlo.
Segundo: Las válvulas de salida, ¿ Si se consiguen ? y ¿ Cuanto valen ?

Si tienes estas 2 cosas, conectas recién el soldador


----------



## gatomambo

Si, entre otras cosas, el pánico escénico viene por el costo de las válvulas (voy a empezar con uno que tiene dos 12ax7 en el pre, y dos El84 de amp, en confi push-pull. Por la diferencia de guita, capaz me tire a cambiar las 12ax7, por sus primas más musculosas (...con más ganancia, bah...) que son las sax7 (de sovtek, también). Ahora bien, ya que te tengo en tema: el transformador de salida, hasta donde me dió el coco para buscar, entiendo que tiene un primario de 12.000 ohms - con punto medio, al que ingresa la señal- y un secundario con un bobinado que permita optar por lo menos entre 8 y 16 ohms, que veo es la recomendación general. Ahora (y si a tu entender, estos datos son correctos) también encontré por ahí que son transformadores "ultralineales"  y que idealmente deberían ser toroidales - si es realmente así ¿me podés desaznar un poco? Tengo un conocido que fabrica transformadores hace muchos años, tiene buena reputación en su laburo, y sé que no me va a despeinar con lo que me cobre, pero tampoco quiero comprar un Scania para cruzar un charquito. Escucho y obedezco.


----------



## Fogonazo

Las Musculosas son las EL84, las otras son triodos dobles de señal, no potencia,
Por ganancia no te preocupes que siempre sobra

En algún lugar del foro publique una página con los datos de los transformadores adecuados a cada par de válvulas de salida, dios sabrá donde


----------



## gatomambo

Me pongo el salvavidas y voy a buscarlo. Fogo: un millón de gracias, seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Cacho

Gatomambo, acá tenés la página de un rosarino que hace transformadores y demás cosas para amplificadores valvulares.
http://www.bazziamps.com.ar/pp.html

Esos son los transformadores de salida que vende.
Si vas a "Contacto" tenés la dirección y el tel. Tengo buenas referencias de ese lugar, pero nunca usé nada de ellos. La maldita plata me mantiene agarrado a los transistores o a las válvulas, pero reciclando.

Saludos


----------



## gatomambo

Hola Fogonazo (y cualquier otra alma caritativa que ande pululando por el foro):

         Estoy haciendo esta consulta porque no puedo ubicar los datos por ningun lado. Se trata de la corriente que manejan los transformadores de poder y salida en los valvulares de guitarra.

Puntualizando, para estas configuraciones:

1) Pre solo, con Válvulas 12AX7, o semejantes

2) Pre (idem anterior) con EL34 SE.

3) Mismo Pre con 2 EL34 PP.

4) Puntos 2 y 3 pero con 6L6.

(...acá se abre la sala de torturas ... ¡¡¡ñaj, ñaj, ñaj, ñaaaaaj...!)

A) Si quisiera hacer una fuente independiente para los calentadores ¿la preparo haciendo la suma de todas las corrientes y un poco más? (Ya sé que es medio elemental, pero quiero pisar sobre seguro).

B) ¿Qué Tensión y Corriente debe manejar, en cada caso, el secundario del Power como para alimentar debidamente (sin hacer locuras, pero sin amarretear, bah...)?

C) Y ahora "mi" figurita dificil, el transformador de salida: ¿primario de 12K con punto medio para la alimentación (en caso de amplificadorPP) y secundario con un solo bobinado para salida a 8 ohm? Lo de un solo bobinado en la salida se me ocurre a efectos de ser realista, digo: por una parte abarato el bobinado, y la posta es que pondría un parlante de 12" x 8ohm, o dos de 12" por 16ohm en paralelo, y de última 4 de 12" de 8ohm en serie/paralelo, ¿no...? (...bueno, fiera, uno nunca sabe si va a terminar tocando en Wembley, pssss...).

D) Y el de salida ¿corriente de secundario en cada caso? ¿de qué wattaje los pido?

E) Toroidales: ¿vale la pena el intento? ¿se justifica el costo?

Desde yá, sé que la consulta es lunga, pero como dijo Ming Lu Chan: "...Al que madruga ¿quién le quita lo bailado...?"  gracias por tu tiempo.


----------



## Fogonazo

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> Estoy haciendo esta consulta porque no puedo ubicar los datos por ningun lado. Se trata de la corriente que manejan los transformadores de poder y salida en los valvulares de guitarra.
> 
> Puntualizando, para estas configuraciones:
> 
> 1) Pre solo, con Válvulas 12AX7, o semejantes
> 
> 2) Pre (idem anterior) con EL34 SE.
> 
> 3) Mismo Pre con 2 EL34 PP.
> 
> 4) Puntos 2 y 3 pero con 6L6.


Estas un poco despistado, la 12AX7 es una válvula de señal (Para preamplificación)
Todas las demás son de potencia



> A) Si quisiera hacer una fuente independiente para los calentadores ¿la preparo haciendo la suma de todas las corrientes y un poco más? (Ya sé que es medio elemental, pero quiero pisar sobre seguro).


Actualmente la mayoría de las válvulas trabajan con 6V (*6*L6 Y *12*AX7 esta última trabajando con los filamentos en paralelo) así que con una fuente de 6VCC y un par de A te arreglas, CC para evitar zumbidos, pero se podría emplear CA



> B) ¿Qué Tensión y Corriente debe manejar, en cada caso, el secundario del Power como para alimentar debidamente (sin hacer locuras, pero sin amarretear, bah...)?


Eso es imposible de ser contestado, ya que depende del esquema que adoptes, podríamos decir que con 400 / 450VCC andaría bien para las válvulas de tu listado, pero la corriente depende de que y cuantas válvulas pongas



> C) Y ahora "mi" figurita dificil, el transformador de salida: ¿primario de 12K con punto medio para la alimentación (en caso de amplificadorPP) y secundario con un solo bobinado para salida a 8 ohm? Lo de un solo bobinado en la salida se me ocurre a efectos de ser realista, digo: por una parte abarato el bobinado, y la posta es que pondría un parlante de 12" x 8ohm, o dos de 12" por 16ohm en paralelo, y de última 4 de 12" de 8ohm en serie/paralelo, ¿no...? (...bueno, fiera, uno nunca sabe si va a terminar tocando en Wembley, pssss...).


Una ventaja gigantesca de los equipos valvulares es que poseen salidas de 4, 8, 16 Ω, puedes adaptar cualquier cosa



> D) Y el de salida ¿corriente de secundario en cada caso? ¿de qué wattaje los pido?


El transformador de salida se pide de acuerdo al par de válvulas de salida que emplees, mira este comentario:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/129581/ _


> E) Toroidales: ¿vale la pena el intento? ¿se justifica el costo?


Para alimentación *SI*

Edit:
En un amplificador valvular, es muy conveniente que TODOS los transformadores sean blindados o zunchados


----------



## gatomambo

Hola Fogonazo: En realidad, la primera configuración, efectivamente, va con solo 12ax7, la estoy evaluando como a un pre independiente, sin etapa de salida valvular, porque la idea es una potencia trans de unos 30 RMS (que de ruido a todo volumen pero ni un culito así... y cuesta dos mangos). Por toda la demás data, agradecido con el alma. Un gran abrazo. (Maestro: ¿estás seguro de que no vivís adentro del modem...?, ¿vos viste la película TRON...?)


----------



## Fogonazo

Una forma distinta de emplear un 555 como Flip Flop accionado por una sola señal (O interruptor)


----------



## Magdiel

Estimado
              Una inquetud, en algun momento en mi enseñanza estudiantil hice un circuito llamado "generador de pulsos" con el integrado 555 el cual a travez de un potenciometro regulaba la valocidad de salida de los pulsos. ¿Podrian mostrarme un esquema de ese circuito?
              Tambien a la salida del "generador de pulsos" conectaba otro circuito llamado "etapa de potencia" que era a base de triac, entonces podia encender una ampolleta de 220v con los pulsos generados ¿Podrian mostrarme un esquema de este otro circuito?. De antemano gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Magdiel dijo:
			
		

> Una inquetud, en algun momento en mi enseñanza estudiantil hice un circuito llamado "generador de pulsos" con el integrado 555 el cual a travez de un potenciometro regulaba la valocidad de salida de los pulsos. ¿Podrian mostrarme un esquema de ese circuito?
> Tambien a la salida del "generador de pulsos" conectaba otro circuito llamado "etapa de potencia" que era a base de triac, entonces podia encender una ampolleta de 220v con los pulsos generados ¿Podrian mostrarme un esquema de este otro circuito?. De antemano gracias.



En este post tienes lo andas buscando
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/crear-diseno-luces-intermitentes-220v-17491/


----------



## gatomambo

Amigo Fogonazo: ¿tenés idea respecto del límite de tiempo (si es que lo hubiera) que puede quedar emitiendo la salida (Q) en el 555 como FF? Sería para dejar activados algunos relay durante un espacio que oscilaría entre una hora y una hora y media, con la participación intermedia de un viejo, querido y no siempre tenido en cuenta ULN2003. Los relay trabajarían con 12V y la corriente que conducen sería poca (100 mA, aprox.) - Como siempre, se acepta todo tipo de ideas, estoy en pleno desarrollo de "unaparatito" con pulsadores que pueda manejarse con los pieses (¿...o se decía *piees*?)


----------



## Fogonazo

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> Amigo Fogonazo: ¿tenés idea respecto del límite de tiempo (si es que lo hubiera) que puede quedar emitiendo la salida (Q) en el 555 como FF? ......


NO hay límite de tiempo porque no es un monoestable.
Si no anda por allí alguna interferencia no tiene por que resetearce
Recuerda poner un transistor de potencia si vas a accionar algún relee


----------



## gatomambo

Amigo *Fogonazo*: 

Efetivamente. Estaba pensando en utilizar el ULN2003 (creo que trae 7 darlintong ¿si...?) y mato los cuatro o cinco pájaros de un tiro. Supongo que tendré que incorporar algún que otro diodo enmarañado con resistencias y capacitorcillos, que optimicen de un modo perverso la eficiencia del engendro (...ñaj, ñaj, ñaj, ñaaaaaj...!), pero en estos días prometo bocetarlo un poco más prolijo al proyecto, y lo subo para que le dé la bendizión, Tata.

Y de yapa, una consulta sobre optoacopladores (de los que algunas cosas no sé, otras no las conozco y otras francamente ni siquiera las sospecho). En un circuito de audio ¿se podrían usar como llave on/off bipolar? O sea utilizarlos como un jumper alternativo. Se trata de un pre, que tiene una llave selectora de banda para los medios (SPTP) que une dos terminales de pista o las deja abiertas. Sería para aplicarlo en esa situación ¿se podrá? Porque mi temor (por falta de haberlo probado) es que al tratarse de un pre y un amp con mucha ganancia (un Hi Octane, bah...)un relay, meta ruidos.


----------



## Fogonazo

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> Estaba pensando en utilizar el ULN2003 (creo que trae 7 darlintong ¿si...?) y mato los cuatro o cinco pájaros de un tiro. Supongo que tendré que incorporar algún que otro diodo enmarañado con resistencias y capacitorcillos, que optimicen de un modo perverso la eficiencia del engendro......


No necesitas NADA, solo conectas la entrada del ULN2003 a la pata Nº 3 del 555 y tu relee o lo que sea entre VCC y la salida correspondiente del ULN, incluso puedes conectar las 7 entradas al 555 juntas.



> Y de yapa, una consulta sobre optoacopladores (de los que algunas cosas no sé, otras no las conozco y otras francamente ni siquiera las sospecho). En un circuito de audio ¿se podrían usar como llave on/off bipolar? ....


Nones, seria mucho mas fácil con un CD4066 (conmutador análogo cuádruple) o algún multiplexor análogo es como un relee pero no es un relee, ¿ Quedo claro ?


----------



## gatomambo

Ótimo, entonces el mejor reemplazo de un relee es otro relee. En cualquier momento subo el esquema (o por lo menos el diagrama de módulos) a ver qué opinión te merece. Como siempre, un agradecimiento enorme para todos aquellos que tomaron lo que les fué dado, y que nos brindan lo que no les puede ser quitado. Salutti.


----------



## profesor_aqp

Para Fogonazo, felicitaciones por tus dos años en Foros de Electrónica compartiendo tus conocimientos con mucha paciencia, lo que demuestra la persona que eres. Salud y bienestar para tí y tu familia. Hasta la próxima.


----------



## franko1819

gracias por el circuito de 555 flip flop fogonazo me ha servido de mucho


----------



## gatomambo

Fogonazo-San: 
                        Me quedé pensando en lo que planteabas de la estabilidad del 555 frente a posibles interferencias. Creo que sería mejor para este proyecto (inclusive desde la economización de lugar y componentes) usar algún chip con seis u ocho FF tipo JK, y circuito anti-rebote en el pulsador. ¿conocés la denominación de alguno?  ¿cual sería tu recomendación CMOS o TTL? (basados siempre en la estabilidad).


----------



## Fogonazo

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> ......Me quedé pensando en lo que planteabas de la estabilidad del 555 frente a posibles interferencias. Creo que sería mejor para este proyecto (inclusive desde la economización de lugar y componentes) usar algún chip con seis u ocho FF tipo D, y circuito anti-rebote en el pulsador. ¿conocés la denominación de alguno?  ¿cual sería tu recomendación CMOS o TTL? (basados siempre en la estabilidad).


La posibilidad de interferencia es inversamente proporcional a la tensión de alimentación del esquema y directamente proporcional a la impedancia.

Una ves establecido un estado alto o bajo mediante un pulsador y su anti-rebote, TODOS los esquemas son similares respecto a la estabilidad, salvo si hay diferencias de tensión de alimentación.

Ventajas del 555:
Mayor corriente de salida, puede accionar algunos relés en forma directa
La respuesta a frecuencia es menor, es menos sensible a algunas interferencias de muy corta duración
La impedancia es menor 

Ventajas de un FF CMOS (CD4013):
Hay varios en una sola cápsula
Consumen Nada
Desventaja: Poca corriente de salida

Todo depende de ¿ Que quieres hacer ?


----------



## gatomambo

Esta es la idea (aunque ya encontré la primera traba): con un mismo pulsador de pie (preferentemente un temporario) activar y desactivar un relee. Lo que ocurre es que necesito algo que trabaje como un 4016 ¿voy bien?. Ahora el 4016 ¿puede utilizarse para que reciba/envíe tensión - la necesaria como para hacer actuar al ULN, y éste a su vez el relee? ¿o hay otra vía para conseguirlo? (siempre haciendo on/off con un solo pulsador).


----------



## Fogonazo

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> Esta es la idea (aunque ya encontré la primera traba): con un mismo pulsador de pie (preferentemente un temporario) activar y desactivar un relee. Lo que ocurre es que necesito algo que trabaje como un 4016 ¿voy bien?. Ahora el 4016 ¿puede utilizarse para que reciba/envíe tensión - la necesaria como para hacer actuar al ULN, y éste a su vez el relee? ¿o hay otra vía para conseguirlo? (siempre haciendo on/off con un solo pulsador).


Lograste provocarme un mareo
Si quieres un Bi-Estable (FF) que puedas manejar con el pedal emplea un 555 según la configuración que anda por allí, a la salida de este puede colocar un relee, un CD4016 o un CD4066
Las 3 posibilidades son bidireccionales, tanto con el CD1016 o el CD4066 puedes conseguir las siguientes posibilidades
1) 4 Interruptores NA
2) 4 Interruptores NC
3) 1 Interruptor inversor NA/NC + 2 NA o 2 NC
4) 2 Interruptores inversores NA/NC 

Si es para un pedal de guitarra ¿ Por que temporizado ?


----------



## gatomambo

Amigo querido:

A lo mejor, en *mi *mareo lo hice, pero creo que no mencioné que fuera temporizado. Por el contrario, es necesario que quede definitivamente en el estado elegido. De lo que hablaba era de un pulsador temporario normal abierto (...tipo timbre, bah...), por su bajo costo.

La idea es controlar desde una caja en el piso una serie de "seteos" en un amplificador, como por ejemplo: 1) Llave de bypass - 2) Switheo de canal - 3) Llave de selección de frecuencias medias - 4) Llave de Gain y alguna más que todavía no he decidido con certeza. 

Ahora (¡¡qué justificado está el cuadrito de Bart!) encontré buscando en este foro cada vez más amado,  un esquema para hacer un on/off con el FF D. Creo que, como vimos antes, voy a volcarme  a este circuito de FF/ULN/Relees.  

Te debo un cargamento de Dramamine!  Gracias, mi amigo. Subo el diseño ni bien lo emperifolle un poco.


----------



## Fogonazo

Gastas mas en fusibles que en cerveza, *! Vas por muy mal camino ¡*

Este artefacto reemplaza a un fusible y lo reemplaza con ventajas:
Es mas rápido que el mas ultra-rápido de los fusibles.
Es ajustable.
Si salta no lo reemplazas, solo lo reseteas.

​
¿ Que mas se le puede pedir ?

Así como esta "Corta" a unos 2,7 A, en el dibujo figura una fuente de 55V pero trabaja también con voltajes bajos

*Edit:*
Otra opción con MOSFET´s y para tensiones Positivas y Negativas

​


----------



## DJ DRACO

mi pregunta es... tiene algun relé. parece solo ser un circuito electronico, como corta el flujo por exceso de corriente?


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> mi pregunta es... tiene algun relé. parece solo ser un circuito electronico, como corta el flujo por exceso de corriente?


No hay relee, cuando se dispara se polariza el transistor Q3 al corte, solo queda un pequeño paso de corriente (25 mA) a través de Q3 que mantiene el sistema en "Corte" hasta que un pulso negativo sobre su base lo resetea.


----------



## jomaza

Buen fuse, como siempre "Fogo" es "Fogo"...Master


----------



## santiago

hola , fogonazo tengo una inquietud, en la fuente simetrica fija para amplificador
yo nesesito, 35v simetricos, que tendria que modificar, y que transistores me recomendas que se banquen 8A , mis amplificador consumen algo de 1,9A a maxima potencia entre todos , son 3
son casi 6A, pero para darle un margen usaria 8 o 10 A

ademas, las perdidas de corriente de esta fuente deverian de ser infimas no?

saludos


----------



## santiago

los zenner tendria que ponerlos de 35v o me equivoco?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

santixman dijo:
			
		

> hola , fogonazo tengo una inquietud, en la fuente simetrica fija para amplificador
> yo nesesito, 35v ........


Si estas hablando de la fuente regulada
En el calculo interviene la tensión de entrada, para poder conocer la disipación del o los transistores y la de los zener
¿ Cual es la tensión de entrada ?


----------



## santiago

39 vcc simetricos , me olvide de ponerlo  jeje

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Con esto te alcanza, *ojo* que los zener son de 1W y 2 valores distintos


----------



## santiago

gracias, fogo, ahora el tema es la fuente es partida, simetrica, ese regulador es simple jejeje no me mates, 

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Te dibuje solo la rama positiva, la negativa es igual pero con un darlington PNP (TIP141) y los zener al revés, la disipación de los transistores ronda los 18W c/u.


----------



## santiago

gracias


----------



## gatomambo

*Fogonazo*: en el esquema de la fuente, tal como está en el *#97* y considerando un transformador de 18-0-18 por 2A (para el Sinclair-30, que trabaja con dos TIP33C) ¿que transistores me recomendarías? 

Y de paso, a riesgo de off topic, estoy por hacer mi primera puesta a punto en un amplificador (...si, si, hasta acá fué siempre armar y sonido, o armar y estallido, pero en fin, los tiempos cambian, los ímpetus se doman y la billetera hace más preguntas, entonces...): si entendí bien ¿debo poner la lámpara en serie con una entrada del primario?


----------



## Fogonazo

gatomambo dijo:
			
		

> *Fogonazo*: en el esquema de la fuente, tal como está en el *#97* y considerando un transformador de 18-0-18 por 2A (para el Sinclair-30, que trabaja con dos TIP33C) ¿que transistores me recomendarías?
> 
> Y de paso, a riesgo de off topic, estoy por hacer mi primera puesta a punto en un amplificador (...si, si, hasta acá fué siempre armar y sonido, o armar y estallido, pero en fin, los tiempos cambian, los ímpetus se doman y la billetera hace más preguntas, entonces...): si entendí bien ¿debo poner la lámpara en serie con una entrada del primario?


La lampara se pone en serie con el primario del transformador de alimentación, *estando 1 solo canal conectado*.
Pruebas , si todo va bien desconectas ese canal y pruebas el otro.

La fuente que le comento *santixman* en teoría da hasta 7,3A
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/166801/

Con 2 zener´s 1N4737A y uno 1N4736 darán tus 20V,  hay que calcular la resistencia para tu tensión de alimentación, de manera que no sobrepase la corriente máxima de los zener estando la fuente sin carga


----------



## franko1819

hola:
diseñe el pcb del 555 flip flop 
aca lo tienen


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ En alguna oportunidad tu esposa, esposo, madre, padre, hermano, otro tipo de pariente o amigo intento asesinarte porque te dejaste el soldador encendido y quemo la mesa de trabajo hasta el piso del taller ?

Esto puede ser en el futuro tu salvación.

Este artefacto es un temporizador "Largooooooo", unos 30 minutos aproximadamente con los componentes que figuran.

*Funcionamiento:*
La compuerta NAND de la izquierda forma un oscilador que alimenta de pulsos al contador (Divisor CD4040) que puede dividir hasta 2^12 (4096 pulsos de entrada), mientras que no llegue a ese valor se mantiene activo el LED de la izquierda.
El LED de la derecha indica que transcurrió la mitad del tiempo, se encenderá a los 2048 pulsos indicando que el tiempo de apagado esta cercano.
Si se llega a la cuenta de 4096 pulsos de reloj, el LED se apaga y se bloquea el contador a través de U4-A

¿ Pero y si estoy usando el soldador se me va a apagar ?
Nones

El switch J1 (NC) se coloca como parte del sistema de sujeción de nuestro soldador, de manera que cada vez que lo retiremos de su apoyo, se resetea el contador.
Si no lo retiramos en 30 minutos se apaga, pero mientras que lo empleamos se ira reseteando el timer y se mantendrá activo.

Reflexión: _"Si no empleamos el soldador durante 30 minutos es que nos fuimos a dormir"_

¿ Y quien corta los voltios del soldador ?
Eso *no* lo dibuje.

Puede ser un opto-aislador (MOC3041) y un triac, el led del opto-aislador iría en serie con el led de la izquierda.

Otra opción seria poner 2 optos y 2 SCR Back-To-Back, al llegar a la mitad del tiempo se desconecta uno de los SCR y disminuye la potencia del soldador a la mitad, y a los 30 minutos se apaga totalmente.

Esto lo dejo a vuestra elección.


----------



## gofio

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Una forma distinta de emplear un 555 como Flip Flop accionado por una sola señal (O interruptor)


Hola fogonazo: el switch J1 ¿es un pulsador tipo timbre, contacta y suelta? ¿o es una llave on off que debe quedar fija prendida para que funcione?

editado: Si es un pulsador de contacto temporal ¿se apaga volviendo a pulsarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo

gofio dijo:
			
		

> ....el switch J1 ¿es un pulsador tipo timbre, contacta y suelta? ¿o es una llave on off que debe quedar fija prendida para que funcione?...



Es un pulsador, al soltarlo abre el contacto pero el 555 mantiene el estado (alto o bajo) hasta una nueva pulsación.


----------



## gofio

Gracias fogonazo. Qué poquito que sé del 555 no me hubiera imaginado nunca que podía tener este uso. Creí que servía solo como generador de pulsos astable y biastable. Aunque en realidad está generando un pulso, pero bueno, lo que yo conozco es muy limitado. Creo que viene muy bien para algo que estoy haciendo. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mariano22

Aqui les dejo unos circuitos simples para el principiante..

Tambien les dejo 2 experimentos muy simples para armar...y que andan! para poner en práctica y aprender del 555..son el semáforo y la simulacion del 555 como monoestable

En especial para los principiantes....les recomiendo que utilizen el Amplificador con LM386 que me paso Antony (gracias antony!) Que anda muy bien!

Saludos!


----------



## gofio

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una forma distinta de emplear un 555 como Flip Flop accionado por una sola señal (O interruptor)


 Hola fogonazo. Con este tema tengo dos consultas, a ver si a lo mejor podés darme una mano: en el caso de este circuito veo que Vcc es igual a 15V, entonces la salida ¿es de igual tensión o es menor? Lo alimento con una fuente de 1A ¿qué corriente entregaría en la salida? Desde ya agradecido por la ayuda te hago llegar un cordial saludo.

Para manejar un relé con esta salida ¿puedo entrar desde pata 3 directo a la bobina, con el clásico diodo en contrafase?


----------



## Fogonazo

gofio dijo:


> ....... Con este tema tengo dos consultas, a ver si a lo mejor podés darme una mano: en el caso de este circuito veo que Vcc es igual a 15V,


Si la alimentación es de 15V, tu salida es de 15V - 0,7V = 14,3 Aproximadamente


> Lo alimento con una fuente de 1A ¿qué corriente entregaría en la salida?


No mas que la corriente que puede entregar el integrado (555) unos 100mA (Ver datasheet), preferentemente menos


----------



## biaxident

Soy nuevo en el foro, muy buen aporte Fogonazo yo este año empece a estudiar Electornica, y me quiero meter en el cuento gracias.


----------



## ernestogn

Estiamados amigos en general  ,don fogonazo en particular .
previo  a ponerme a montar una fuente de 26+26 3 Ay 15+15 1A , em puse a buscar un sistema de protección contra cortocircuitos y encontrando el diseño publicado mas arriba me puse quererlo similar en limewire ,
el resultado: 
corta mas o menos cuanto tiene que cortar , pero no resetea con el pulsador .
estara bien copiado? me falta algun valor?

adjunto el archivo , a la espera de alguien que me desburre


----------



## KarlosDC23

para los que les gusta el IC555, tengo algunos circuitos que lo posee y otros que no pero les pueden interesar...

-enlace: Circuitos electricos con timer555 (probados por simulacion)


----------



## Fogonazo

Esto no es un circuito, pero es el dibujo de un dispositivo que explique en un par de ocasiones.

*Un Joystic Analógico*
O sea que da una señal proporcional a la desviación de la palanca de mando de la posición central, en 2 sentidos, horizontal y vertical.
Agregando un tercer potenciómetro se puede "leer" también si la palanca de mando es girada sobre su propio eje.

​


----------



## Fogonazo

Filtro pasa bajos similar a este otro, pero de frecuencia ajustable.
Ver el archivo adjunto 9568



Así como esta ajusta entre 65 y 280Hz aproximadamente.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Para ayudar, les dejo aqui un circuito con timer 555 modo monostable acoplado con un rele para ampolleta       saludos.....


----------



## Fogonazo

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Para ayudar, les dejo aqui un circuito con timer 555 modo monostable acoplado con un rele para ampolleta       saludos.....


Tienes el relee mal conectado.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tienes el relee mal conectado.


 

No lo creo Fogonazo, este circuito lo hice en el taller de mi liceo y funciono perfectamente, a menos de que sepas de otra forma de conectarlo, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> No lo creo Fogonazo, este circuito lo hice en el taller de mi liceo y funciono perfectamente, a menos de que sepas de otra forma de conectarlo, saludos


Dibuja sobre el diagrama como sería el recorrido de la corriente para activar el relee a través de Q1


----------



## KarlosDC23

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dibuja sobre el diagrama como sería el recorrido de la corriente para activar el relee a través de Q1


 
espero que esto sirva, perdona por la calidad es q todavia no se mejorarla (si alguien sabe como hacerla mejor q me diga en q formato lo pongo), puse por flechas el recorrido de la corriente q me muestra el programa, en modo normal estable no indica el sentido de la intensidad en el Q1 pero si en el rele (verde), pero en modo monostable si pasa por Q1 (indicado por rojo). Espero que sirva, saludos:estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## Fogonazo

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> espero que esto sirva, ....


Mira el recorrido con flechas verdes, la corriente máxima (Limitada por R7) es de 0,009A o 9mA con eso no accionas un relee.
Q1 no acciona el relee, la corriente pasa directo de la fuente al relee a través de R7.

Existe una remota posibilidad de que este esquema halla funcionado, pero Q1 hubiera trabajado como un simple diodo (Juntura Base-Colector), no como transistor, si este hubiera sido el caso, la corriente que acciona al relee no provenía de Q1 sino del 555.
Esta posibilidad estaría representada por las flechas rojas.

¿ Estás seguro que el esquema se corresponde con lo que armaste ?


----------



## KarlosDC23

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira el recorrido con flechas verdes, la corriente máxima (Limitada por R7) es de 0,009A o 9mA con eso no accionas un relee.
> Q1 no acciona el relee, la corriente pasa directo de la fuente al relee a través de R7.
> 
> Existe una remota posibilidad de que este esquema halla funcionado, pero Q1 hubiera trabajado como un simple diodo (Juntura Base-Colector), no como transistor, si este hubiera sido el caso, la corriente que acciona al relee no provenía de Q1 sino del 555.
> Esta posibilidad estaría representada por las flechas rojas.
> 
> ¿ Estás seguro que el esquema se corresponde con lo que armaste ?


 

si seguro, lo vi denuevo en el programa y recuerdo algo cuando lo monte en el taller de mi liceo (lo hice en protoboard), al parecer en modo normal no activa el rele por lo que dijiste que el rele no se activa con 9mA, cuando acciono el pulsador hay un cambio de sentido de corriente en el transistor Q1 (cerca de 70 mA).......mejor te dejo el archivo para que lo veas, se activa con livewire, saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970

Tendrías el mismo efecto si conectas el rele en serie con el emisor del transistor. quitando la resistencia R6 de 1.5k.

Tal como debe ser!

de ese modo reduces el consumo cuando el rele está apagado.

Click..


----------



## DANDY

yo lo haria asi.... es mas práctico, eh analizado tu circuito y la corriente se va de la base al colector y exige todos los mA al 555, eso esta muy mal, en caso de que uses un rele de 5 voltios y dispongas de una bateria de 9v solo debes poner un diodo zener en serie al rele el zener puede ser 3.9v de medio vatio o un vatio


----------



## CRONOS1970

Uy! me falto el diodo en paralelo a la bobina del rele.


Click..


----------



## Fogonazo

DANDY dijo:


> yo lo haria asi.... es mas práctico, eh analizado tu circuito y *la corriente se va de la base al colector y exige todos los mA al 555*, eso esta muy mal, en caso de que uses un rele de 5 voltios y dispongas de una bateria de 9v solo debes poner un diodo zener en serie al rele el zener puede ser 3.9v de medio vatio o un vatio



Veo que no soy el único que vio eso:



Fogonazo dijo:


> ......Existe una remota posibilidad de que este esquema halla funcionado, pero *Q1 hubiera trabajado como un simple diodo (Juntura Base-Colector), no como transistor, si este hubiera sido el caso, la corriente que acciona al relee no provenía de Q1 sino del 555.*
> Esta posibilidad estaría representada por las flechas rojas.....


----------



## KarlosDC23

gracias por su consejo, yo tambien tenia mis dudas cuando monte el circuito, pero mi profesor me dijo que si modificaba algo o quitaba algo me bajaria mi nota junto con mis compañeros.....Bueno, gracias por sus consejos, pensaba hacerlo en una placa en el verano pero podria modificar el circuito por lo que me dicen sobre quitar las resistencias R6 y R7 y colocar el diodo rectificador con el zener en el rele, gracias


----------



## Selkir

Fogonazo dijo:


> Filtro Pasa-bajos (100Hz) para Sub Woofer de automóvil con etapa mezcladora de canales



Hola Fogonazo!
En el circuito del filtro pasa-bajos que has posteado ¿se puede sustituir el NE5530 por un TL082?


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo!
> En el circuito del filtro pasa-bajos que has posteado ¿se puede sustituir el NE5530 por un TL082?


Sip, sin ningún problema.

Edit:
Mira la página anterior, hay otro pasa-bajos pero ajustable en frecuencia.


----------



## Selkir

Gracias por tu pronto respuesta, Fogonazo.

En la pagina anterior, la número 1, no encuentro el pasa-bajo ajustable en F, ¿me podrías poner un link o algo para poderlo encontrar?

Creo que con el otro me podría apañar, pero quiero mirarlo y comparar.


----------



## Fogonazo

Página anterior a esta 
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228580/ _

Ver el archivo adjunto 26551


----------



## Selkir

Muchas gracias de nuevo.

Por cierto, ¿como podría hacer para poder ajustar a la vez la frecuencia y la atenuación? Aunque me parece que me voy a quedar con este.


----------



## Fogonazo

Selkir dijo:


> .....Por cierto, ¿como podría hacer para poder ajustar a la vez la frecuencia y la atenuación? Aunque me parece que me voy a quedar con este.


Como sencillo colocas un potenciómetro o preset a la salida de este o el otro esquema.
Como complicado armas un control de tono paramétrico que permite ajustar los 3 parámetros, frecuencia, atenuación y "Q" del filtro.


----------



## Selkir

Creo que lo dejaré tal como está, ahora mismo no tengo ganas de hacer ninguna modificación (estoy un poco vago jeje)

Espero poder hacerlo pronto y ya digo como quedo.

He hecho un primer boceto del del PCB.

El circuito consta de un distribuidor de señal hecho con un TL084 configurado en seguidor de tensión y el filtro pasa bajo.

Una de las salidas irá conectada a un par de altavoces autoaplificados (de los de Pc) y la otra al sub-woofer.

Adjunto un par de imágenes, una del esquema y la otra del PCB, para que le echéis un vistazo y digáis si hay que modificar algo.


----------



## dragondgold

Alguno tendría un esquema de un sensro de corriente shunt con operacionales ya que se habla mucho de ellos pero no encuentro un esquema y no logro poder hacer un diseño que funciona...

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

dragondgold dijo:


> Alguno tendría un esquema de un sensro de corriente shunt con operacionales ya que se habla mucho de ellos pero no encuentro un esquema y no logro poder hacer un diseño que funciona...


El "Shunt" es una simple resistencia por donde circula la corriente que quieres medir. Los operacionales adecuan la caída de tensión sobre la resistencia “Shunt” a los valores de entrada necesarios en el dispositivo de medición.

1) Sin conocer la corriente
2) Sin Conocer los requerimientos del dispositivo de medición.
3) Sin conocer los requerimientos de aislamiento entre ambos circuitos

¿ Como te parece que se te puede sugerir un esquema ? 

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*3)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos ! *


----------



## dragondgold

Disculpa fogonazo estaba un poco apurado tenes toda la razon. La resistencia shunt no la voy a comprar he pensado en poner dos resistencia de .012 ohm en paralelo para que me una resistencia de 0.06 ohm y medir alli la caida de tension. Es para una fuente de alimentacion y mi intencion es que cuando alla un consumo de 10A (5A por cada resistencia al estar en paralelo) tenga una salida positiva en el operacional para apagar un IC que controla la fuente o activar un rele que abra la salida... He hecho simulaciones pero empezando desde NADA porque nunca hice algo asi y no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo, se lo basico de operacionales agradeceria mucho su ayuda...

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

dragondgold dijo:


> estaba un poco apurado tenes toda la razon. .....


Mira esta fuente como lo resuelve incluso sin resistencias.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm


----------



## dragondgold

Fogo gracias por la info peor la verdad que no entiendo como regularlo a mis necesidades de que corte a los 10A, lo simule y siempre obtengo una señal positiva, por lo que observe el IC1B es el que testea la caida de tensión y usa el cable como una resistencia mínima, usa el potenciometro para determinar una tension de referencia pero cuando lo muevo no sucede nada mas que un leve cambio en la tension de salida del operacional. Te adjunto el archivo de la simulacion en Livewire.


----------



## Fogonazo

El que controla es el IC1C y en el esquema de tu simulación está mal armado.
El "shunt" es un trozo de cable y el integrado trabaja como comparador ajustable, si leíste todo el post habrás notado que ajusta desde unos 15mA hasta unos 2.1A.
Para llevar el control hasta tus 10A, solo hay que reformar el shunt o hacer un control de ajuste más amplio.
Esa fuente fue armada y probada en varias oportunidades, así que doy fe que funciona, además de que es un diseño convencional de censado de corriente.

Edit:
Aquí tienes otra fuente con un principio de control muy similar (Pero No tan sensible)
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/


----------



## alexus

generalmente los shunt, y fogo, corregime si me equivoco, es una resistencia baja, 0.1 ohm,  pero de buenas disipacion...


----------



## Fogonazo

alexus dijo:


> generalmente los shunt, y fogo, corregime si me equivoco, es una resistencia baja, 0.1 ohm,  pero de buenas disipacion...


Casi cierto
Por ejemplo en la fuente del colega *"Mcrven"* 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-variable.htm
No se emplea una resistencia específica, sino un trozo de cable cuya resistencia se conoce por tablas, conociendo el tipo de cable y la longitud se conoce la resistencia, midiendo la caída de tensión sobre este cable se conoce la corriente que circula.
Ampliando, el valor de la resistencia depende de la corriente que circule y la capacidad de medición del instrumento que se emplee, a mayor corriente menor resistencia.


----------



## dragondgold

Muchas gracias fogo me voy a poner a leer algo acerca de los comparadores para poder interpretar un poco mejor agradesco su ayuda.

Saludos!!

Hola de nuevo . He estado "jugando" un poco con los valores de los componentes del limitador de corriente de la fuente que me comentaste (el primer link que me diste) y he logrado que corte la corriente a los 5A. Pregunto: hay alguna fórmula para calcular el valor de los componentes o es mas o menos al azar y cuestión de practica?? También he notado que no funciona bien porque me toma en cuenta el valor de la tensión con que alimento y no la corriente por que sera??

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## Oslo

Muy buen aporte... a todos... 

Queria preguntarles si alguien de ustedes me puede asesorar un poco con el diseño y construccion de un oscilador que oscile aproximadamente a unos 100KHz. 

Ahora pues lo que tengo es una bobina de 120uH aprox. deseo sensar material ferrozo en este caso un automovil.

Cuando se acerque el automovil al loop de piso que la frecuencia varie, y yo me encargo de hacer las lecturas con un contador de frecuencia con un MCU... 

Saludos espero un poco de ayuda, por lo pronto sigo investigando y alimentandome.


----------



## Fogonazo

Oslo dijo:


> .....Queria preguntarles si alguien de ustedes me puede asesorar un poco con el diseño y construccion de un oscilador que oscile aproximadamente a unos 100KHz.


Un poco mas atrás (Este mismo post) hay un detector de monedas, mira como trabaja


> Ahora pues lo que tengo es una bobina de 120uH aprox. deseo sensar material ferrozo en este caso un automovil.
> 
> Cuando se acerque el automovil al loop de piso que la frecuencia varie, y yo me encargo de hacer las lecturas con un contador de frecuencia con un MCU...


También puedes buscar información sobre "Detector de metales", al pasar el vehículo es detectado.


----------



## Oslo

Si, muchas gracias fogonazo, ya hago las pruebas pertinentes. Y estoy construyendo varios osciladores colpits. Basados en BJT y en OPAM's... 

Mi problema seria creo que estos osciladores no son muy precisos, y son muy inmunes a los cambios de temperatura y esos aspectos mas que nada por que estara el bucle inductivo y lo demas a la interperie. No concen algo que sea mas estable???

Saludos y gracias revizo todos sus aportes fogonazos muy bien hace usted un muy buen labor.


----------



## Fogonazo

Un circuito muy "Bobo" que te puede ahorrar muchos "$$$$$$" en reparaciones de tu automóvil.

Este engendro detecta falta de líquido refrigerante en al depósito del mismo.
¿ Y como lo hace ?
Compara la resistencia del líquido respecto de la carrocería del automóvil con una referencia fija, si la sonda no hace contacto con el líquido porque el nivel de este disminuyó, aparece un retardo de 1 seg. (Aprox) y se acciona un buzzer, un led indicador y un relee que a su ves puede accionar otras cosas.
La sonda es tan complicada como un tornillo de bronce u acero inoxidable que se debe insertar en el depósito de líquido refrigerante de manera que haga contacto con este estando a nivel, si el nivel disminuye, NO hace mas contacto.
Al perforar el agujero para insertar el tornillo habrá que tener MUY en cuenta que en el depósito hay presión que puede llegar a 1Kg/cm2, así que *Mucho Cuidado* con la forma de sellar el ingreso del tornillo al depósito.
C1 es de Tantalio


----------



## Kobunko

¿tendrás alguna sugerencia para el debido sellado?


----------



## Fogonazo

Kobunko dijo:


> ¿tendrás alguna sugerencia para el debido sellado?


Yo lo sellé con Silastic (eventualmente Fastic de Poxipol).
Se forma un sadwitch de: Tuerca, arandela, plástico del depósito, arandela y tuerca.
Todo "untado" con el caucho sintético, incluyendo la rosca del tornillo de bronce, se unta todo a medida que se va armando, NO se aprieta totalmente hasta que el caucho comienza a fraguar, cuando ya adquiere cierta consistencia, allí se le da el ajuste final.

Para probarlo una vez fraguado (1 Hora) se puede poner en marcha el motor y se deja que levante temperatura de trabajo, se espera que se enciendan un par de veces los electro-ventiladores y en ese momento se verifica que no halla pérdidas a través del agujero donde se aloja el tornillo.


----------



## KarlosDC23

Disculpen, pienso construir el "Alarma por interrupción de paso de luz", uno d los primeros en el tema, pero no conosco este simbolo, lo he visto pocas veces y no lo conosco, ¿como se llama?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ese símbolo corresponde a un optoaislador con salida a tansistor.
Pero en la alarma figura otra cosa que es un LED (Emisor) Infrarrojo enfrentado físicamente a un Foto-transistor.
La diferencia entre ambos consiste en que el optoaislador es un "Bloque" compacto, no se puede separar, en cambio el LED + Foto-transistor si se pueden alejar entre si.

Ver el archivo adjunto 5714


----------



## KarlosDC23

Gracias!!! voy a empezar a comprarlo, usare un led infrarojo y el foto-transistor, gracias Fogonazo por la ayuda, aunque que foto-transistor debo utilizar? y esa resistencia de 4,7K q*UE* esta con el led infrarojo ¿no sera mucho? (es q*UE* lo vi por livewire y no alumbra nada) Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> .... y esa resistencia de 4,7K q*UE* esta con el led infrarojo ¿no sera mucho? .....


Sip, también me parece mucho. (Tal ves error de tipeo)


----------



## mariano22

che fogo tambien con respecto a la alarma, que hace un par de segundos decidi hacerla yo tambien ajja... 

*el diodo infrarojo es cualquiera? porque tengo uno de hace un tiempo y pienso que me puede llegar a andar...
*el fototransistor es facil de conseguir? es caro?

Lei sobre la resistencia del IR y pienso probar con una de 330ohm, que les parece?

Un saludo!

PD: si algun dia de estos tengo tiempo ago la pcb


----------



## KarlosDC23

mariano22 dijo:


> PD: si algun dia de estos tengo tiempo ago la pcb


 
Yo tambien lo voy a hacer, me encanta hacer PCBs cuando tengo tiempo, por ahora me falta saber que foto-transistor debo utilizar... esperemos que nos ayuden


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola Fogonazo, anduve husmeando por el foro, me lei estas 8 paginas y otras muchas y no encuentro lo que busco, vos que sos una buena persona (un poco de adulacion para obtener algo ja ja ja ) me podras guiar?

Necesito hacer un circuito que me controle si tengo las tres fases en un sistema 3 x 380Vca, si estas estan dentro de los valores normales (alta o baja tension) y por ultimo si mantienen su sentido de giro original ( por si alguien mete mano a la alimentacion del tablero y me invierte las fases).

Hasta ahora he conseguido detectores de tension de linea monofasicos y detectores de giro pero por separado, habra algun engendro como los llamas vos que aune todo en un solo esquema.

Gracias


----------



## mariano22

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Yo tambien lo voy a hacer, me encanta hacer PCBs cuando tengo tiempo, por ahora me falta saber que foto-transistor debo utilizar... esperemos que nos ayuden


 
che yo no he podido encontrar ninguno de los 2 fototransistores... voy a probar con uno que tengo que no se ni cual es...


----------



## KarlosDC23

mariano22 dijo:


> che yo no he podido encontrar ninguno de los 2 fototransistores... voy a probar con uno que tengo que no se ni cual es...


 
yo voy a verlo hoy en CasaRoyal, en cuanto a la resistencia que acompaña al led Infrarojo, yo simmule el proyecto (con algunos cambios) y le puse una de 40 ohm (de 1/2 Watts)


----------



## Fogonazo

principiantetardio dijo:


> ....Necesito hacer un circuito que me controle si tengo las tres fases en un sistema 3 x 380Vca, si estas estan dentro de los valores normales (alta o baja tension) y por ultimo si mantienen su sentido de giro original ( por si alguien mete mano a la alimentacion del tablero y me invierte las fases).
> 
> Hasta ahora he conseguido detectores de tension de linea monofasicos y detectores de giro pero por separado, habra algun engendro como los llamas vos que aune todo en un solo esquema....


Te armas 3 detectores de tensión monofásicos de ventana, que te den un estado alto (O bajo) cuando la tensión está dentro del valor correcto, mas tensión o menos tensión de la debida dan un estado distinto al inicial.
Las 3 salidas las mandas a una compuerta AND de 3 entradas, si uno o mas de uno de los detectores da una señal de error, la compuerta cambia de estado y da la señal de alarma.
No sería mala idea agregar un retardo a la salida de esta compuerta para evitar falsos disparos por pequeños picos de tensión.

Respecto a la secuencia de faces, sería bastante raro que se cambien, salvo que el sujeto que valla a hacer una reparación sea bastante "Tosco" y no tenga ni idea de lo que esta haciendo, en cuyo caso no sería la persona indicada para mandar a hacer una reparación en una línea trifásica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> en cuanto a la resistencia que acompaña al led Infrarojo, yo simmule el proyecto (con algunos cambios)* y le puse una de 40 ohm* (de 1/2 Watts)



  
Vas a quemar el LED infrarrojo!!!! Esa resistencia, alimentado con 9V, le deja pasar 180mA.

Hummm...no tanto simulador y mas teoría, eh?


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> no tanto simulador y mas teoría, eh?


+1
Y si usás un simulador, tratá de que sea uno confiable. El del LiveWire es bastaaaaaante pobre.

Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23

ezavalla dijo:


> Vas a quemar el LED infrarrojo!!!! Esa resistencia, alimentado con 9V, le deja pasar 180mA...


 
Bueno, yo tambien pensaba hacerlo teoricamente, pero no se cuanta tension y corriente pasa por un led infrarrojo... Si alguien sabe q*UE* cuente


----------



## electromario

hola queria saber como funciona el detector de vibraciones que puso Forgonazo en la pagina numero uno, no entiendo nada jeje


----------



## carlos silva

hola fogonazo quisiera preguntarte por el circuito amplificador para termocupla, cual su voltaje de salida quisiera un circuito que me envie señal de 0 a 5v para trabajar con un pic.
gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## principiantetardio

Fogonazo dijo:


> Te armas 3 detectores de tensión monofásicos de ventana, que te den un estado alto (O bajo) cuando la tensión está dentro del valor correcto, mas tensión o menos tensión de la debida dan un estado distinto al inicial.
> Las 3 salidas las mandas a una compuerta AND de 3 entradas, si uno o mas de uno de los detectores da una señal de error, la compuerta cambia de estado y da la señal de alarma.
> No sería mala idea agregar un retardo a la salida de esta compuerta para evitar falsos disparos por pequeños picos de tensión.
> 
> Respecto a la secuencia de faces, sería bastante raro que se cambien, salvo que el sujeto que valla a hacer una reparación sea bastante "Tosco" y no tenga ni idea de lo que esta haciendo, en cuyo caso no sería la persona indicada para mandar a hacer una reparación en una línea trifásica.



Ante todo pido mil disculpas por tardar tanto en responder, es que ando a mil por el trabajo.
Lo que me recomendaste lo hice con tres circuitos reductores por reactancia capacitiva y un PIC que tenia por alli y funciono muy bien.
Lo que queria es un circuito que me controle todo a la vez, ya que como vos decis hay gente muy Tosca que piensa que sabe y mete mano, ya me han dejado ventiladores girando al reves .
Voy a probar con algo que junte de aqui y de alli , luego te comento como fue y si me sale lo publico.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

carlos silva dijo:


> hola fogonazo quisiera preguntarte por el circuito amplificador para termocupla, cual su voltaje de salida ......


Son 10 mV/ºC, por ejemplo 500 ºC darán una salida de 5V (500 ºC * 10mV/ºC = 5 V)


----------



## marchante

A ver colegas, estuve observando sobre el pulsador n/o que activara un relé y desactivarlo cuando uno quisiera para una alarma de securidad, que tú activa en caso
de emergencia. (tal como decíis tipo flip flop) pero ninguno es a 12 V.
Por fa... lumbreras sacarme del apuro, ok?
Gracias


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Fogonazo, tengo una pregunta, en la pagina 6, post 110, subiste el diagrama de un filtro pasa bajo, R12 y R13 es un potenciometro doble? en el caso de que sea un potenciometro doble, yo necesito utilizar solo un canal, puedo poner uno simple?
Como puedo calcular "aproximadamente" la frecuencia que esta cortando el filtro? para hacer un grafico en el gabinete, alrededor del potenciometro. Haria el calculo de 80Hz, mediria el potenciometro, y marcaria, a cuantos grados esta el potenciometro y asi...

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Fogonazo, tengo una pregunta, en la pagina 6, post 110, subiste el diagrama de un filtro pasa bajo, R12 y R13 es un potenciometro doble? en el caso de que sea un potenciometro doble, yo necesito utilizar solo un canal, puedo poner uno simple?.....


El potenciómetro es doble.
El filtro ya es de un solo canal.
Y el potenciómetro doble es indispensable para el funcionamiento del filtro. 

Y en ese comentario dice:


Fogonazo dijo:


> ......Así como esta ajusta entre *65 y 280Hz *aproximadamente.


Respecto a graduar la posición del eje del potenciómetro, depende de la precisión de los capacitores y resistencias, me parece que sería más fácil hacerlo una vez armado el filtro tomando medidas.


----------



## fabry_nirvana

Muchas Gracias por las respuesta Fogonazo.
Medirlo tomando medidas te refieres a ingresarle una cierta frecuencia con un generador y testear la salida con un osciloscopio?? Si es asi, se me complicaria porque no tengo ninguno de los 2 instrumento, de otra manera no se podria no?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fabry_nirvana dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por las respuesta Fogonazo.
> Medirlo tomando medidas te refieres a ingresarle una cierta frecuencia con un generador y testear la salida con un osciloscopio?? Si es asi, se me complicaria porque no tengo ninguno de los 2 instrumento*, de otra manera no se podria no?*



El que sueña que se muere...se muere 

La prueba se hace con ruido rosa (que te lo puede generar la PC por soft) y el análisis se hace con analizador de espectro, de nuevo en la PC, usando el Audacity u otro programa similar para procesamiento de audio. Fijate si el Audacity te genera ruido rosa o podés usar el TrueRTA para eso...pero temo que tengan conflictos I/O entre sí...habrá que ver.


----------



## chacarock

hola, tengo una duda con respecto de un esquema del compañero FOGONAZO

Ver el archivo adjunto 10253

es el filtro para sub, y tengo mis dudas, si se conecta en paralelo con el parlante de un canal o tipo puente con el positivo de uno y negativo del otro canal o como seria?
saludossss y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> .....es el filtro para sub, y tengo mis dudas, si se conecta en paralelo con el parlante de un canal o tipo puente con el positivo de uno y negativo del otro canal o como seria?.......


Ese filtro se conecta *entre la salida de parlante de tu reproductor y la entrada de señal de tu amplificador* de sub-graves.
O sea que tu amplificador de sub´s toma señal de la salida de parlante de tu reproductor


----------



## chacarock

Hola FOGONAZO, gracias por responder
 es decir, que pierdes una salida, digo...
un reproductor tiene dos salidas, amplificadas, pero no tiene salida de sub, devo eleiminar un parlante ya sea de la derecha o la izquierda y conectar el filtro que ira al amplificador del sub, 

o esta pensado para salidas sin amplificar de baja impedancia, de un previo por ejemplo,


saludos


----------



## HADES

Bueno salu2! compañeros del foro un compañero paso el enlace de una pagina de un proyecto con Valvulas y la verdad pareciera que dicha pagina de un momento a otro va a desaparecer! por lo que publico el esquema aqui para que no se pierda describo:

Una Ampli Hi Fi con Valvula Termoionica que fuciona con solo 2 pilas de 1.5V y que solo con esto logra elevar la tension a 180V:


----------



## HADES

Bueno nuevamente ando por aca compañeros del foro en esta ocasion dejo el esquema de conexion para el que le interese de un MOC3011 ya quedara en cada uno el uso que le quiera dar saludos!

Ver el archivo adjunto 36974


----------



## julioferrer

Excelente, me interesa mucho el de generador de señales. Lo montare y lo probare y les cuento.Saludos


----------



## panxozu

con los generadores de señales ya tengo cierto rencor:enfadado: hace poco intente armar uno y no funciono, probare este. Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo

Un detector de sobre-consumo "Minimalista", con un simple Reed-Relee y una bobina casera (DIY)

Con baja o ninguna circulación el campo magnético es débil y no llega a "Cerrar" el Reed-Relee:
​
Con alta circulación de corriente el campo magnético es suficientemente alto como para "Cerrar" el Reed-Relee y este manda una señal a algún sistema de control o detección.



*Reed-Relee*



​


----------



## ernestogn

Esta muy bien tambien para "detectar" que una carga funciona, como testigo de una lampara o actuador..

¿sera posible calcular la bobina para una corriente x?


----------



## Fogonazo

ernestogn dijo:


> Esta muy bien tambien para "detectar" que una carga funciona, como testigo de una lampara o actuador..


Seria un buen uso como detector de lámpara quemada.


> ¿sera posible calcular la bobina para una corriente x?


En efecto se puede calcular y conociendo el campo magnético necesario para activar el Reed-Relee se puede ajustar el cierre a un cierto valor de corriente.


----------



## CRONOS1970

Quel tal un detector de metales. (oro no es, plata no es... es una lamina!!!!!) 

<Texto que lo explica en adjunto>

Click...


----------



## robotic

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ya faltan menos, Por lo menos por hoy ¿ Habra mas ?
> 
> - Reductor de consumo para relee
> - Protector de parlantes



Gracias estos circuitos me sirven para unas ideas que tengo.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Quieres saber si están presentes las 3 fases de un sistema trifásico sin morir en el intento ?
Esta es una alternativa 100% aislada de la línea.


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola *Fogonazo*, me resolviste un problema que venia analizando desde hacia tiempo. Gracias>
Y lo estaba tratando de resolver utilizando los optoacopladores configurados al corte y cada uno en serie con el siguiente, y me funcionaba bien en las practica, pero voy a probar este que tiene menos elementos y te comento.
Solo me pregunto:
1- que quisiste representar a la salida en paralelo con D13 y R11-LED4 ?
2- puedo reemplazar D14 y D15 por los 1N4007?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

principiantetardio dijo:


> .....
> 1- que quisiste representar a la salida en paralelo con D13 y R11-LED4 ?


Es un relee de 12 V


> 2- puedo reemplazar D14 y D15 por los 1N4007?


Sip.


----------



## Cacho

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un relee de 12 V


¿Seguís teniendo problemas con los relés en tu Multisim?

En el mío (versión 11) andan... En la 10 no los pude hacer arrancar (tiraba error siempre), pero en esta nueva andan bien.


----------



## principiantetardio

Muchas gracias. Manos a la obra y despues les comento


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Seguís teniendo problemas con los relés en tu Multisim?
> 
> En el mío (versión 11) andan... En la 10 no los pude hacer arrancar (tiraba error siempre), pero en esta nueva andan bien.


! Totalmente ¡
Pero en mi caso es al revés andaban en la 10 pero no en la 11 (Ni a palos)

En alguna oportunidad cuando todavía trababa con la 10 subsane los errores poniendo una red de Snubber a la salida aunque no hubiera nada conectado  
Otras veces tenía que poner diodo de protección aunque no lo necesitase   

Mi conclusión es que Multisim y los relees _*" ! No se llevan bien ¡ "*_ como pareja desavenida.


----------



## Cacho

Fogo, fijate que hay un grupo que se llama _RELAYS_ dentro del _Basic_. 
Los que están adentro de ese (EMRXXXXX) funcionan todos en las simulaciones (por lo menos a mí).

Los que están dentro de _Electro_Mechanical_ no me anduvieron nunca.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> Fogo, fijate que hay un grupo que se llama _RELAYS_ dentro del _Basic_. ....


 Con ese funciona  

Gracias Cacho


----------



## Cacho

De nada.

Un abrazo.


----------



## verogirl

fogonazo que bien me vienen tus circuitos, hare un par de optoacopladores rapidos porque tengo entendido que protegen el equipo donde lo conecte 
e intentare hacer el dado electronico que parece estar divertido 
saludos!


----------



## mariano22

hola!
che alguien tiene a mano algun oscilador (en lo posible con el 555) que ande mas o menos a 15khz de frecuencia? es para reproducir en un parlante y poder "simular un telegrafo"...

gracias de antemano! ya que no he podido encontrar nada en san google...

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

mariano22 dijo:


> hola!
> che alguien tiene a mano algun oscilador (en lo posible con el 555) que ande mas o menos a 15khz de frecuencia? es para reproducir en un parlante y poder "simular un telegrafo"...
> 
> gracias de antemano! ya que no he podido encontrar nada en san google...
> 
> un saludo



15 KHz es demasiado, con 600 a 1200 Hz estará bien.

El 555 te permite accionar un parlante en forma directa a través de una resistencia de 120 Ohms si lo alimentas con 9Vcc.

Busca en el foro como calcular los valores del 555 para una señal cuadrada de esa frecuencia


----------



## mariano22

un parlantecito de 0.5w 8ohm funcionaria con ese metodo?


----------



## Fogonazo

mariano22 dijo:


> un parlantecito de 0.5w 8ohm funcionaria con ese metodo?


Sip, no va a tener "Gran" volumen, pero si lo suficiente como para escuchar el código.
Si lo alimentas con mas de 9V hay que aumentar el valor de la resistencia como para no sobrecargar el 555


----------



## mariano22

perfecto... seguro que mañana a la tarde lo pruebo!
gracias fogo!

un saludo


----------



## DJ_Glenn

lo más simple para prácticas de telegrafía es usar un buzer en serie con una batería y el cierre del circuito lo haces con el manipulador (podes usar un pulsador de mouse). Eso es bueno, bonito y barato... además no hay lugar a error la batería es casi eterna. Yo le había hecho un manipulador para conectar al tester puesto para medir continuidad y con eso practicaba.


----------



## mariano22

che dj glenn el original que habia hecho el año pasado era usando el probador de continuidad del tester... pero como se me quemo el tester.. chau ese diseño... ademas pobé con ese metodo de la bateria pero no andan a DC.

gracias a fogo por la data! ya lo arme y funciono genial!

un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo

mariano22 dijo:


> ....gracias a fogo por la data! ya lo arme y funciono genial!...


Gracias a vos por comentar


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otro mas para la coleccion:
> Un relee de estado solido que admite entre 4 y 10 VCC de alimentacion.



Tres preguntas: ¿Este circuito podria comandarlo desde un microcontrolador?
¿Que tiristor usas?
¿Todos los resistores son de 1W?
Saludos.



HADES dijo:


> Bueno nuevamente ando por aca compañeros del foro en esta ocasion dejo el esquema de conexion para el que le interese de un MOC3011 ya quedara en cada uno el uso que le quiera dar saludos!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36974



Hola Hades, como estas? Muy bueno el circuito para controlarlo desde un pic u otro microcontrolador.
Tengo una duda: ¿Que potencia máxima aoporta el circuito? por lo menos necesitatia saber eso para comprar el resistor de 1K2 Ohm.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Tres preguntas: ¿Este circuito podria comandarlo desde un microcontrolador?


Sip.


> ¿Que tiristor usas?


Depende del consumo que tengas.


> ¿Todos los resistores son de 1W?


Sip.


> Saludos.


Saludos

Si es para conectar a un micro te conviene mas, por lo sencillo, el esquema de Hades, siempre que la carga no sea muy inductiva.

Ver el archivo adjunto 36974​


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip.
> 
> Depende del consumo que tengas.
> 
> Sip.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Si es para conectar a un micro te conviene mas, por lo sencillo, el esquema de Hades, siempre que la carga no sea muy inductiva.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 36974​



Hola, menos mal que mencionaste lo de la carga inductiva. Me habia olvidado de comentarte que al circuito lo necesito para comandar dos cosas: una lámpara incandescente y un pequeño motor de CA.
Habria que hacerle alguna modificacion al circuito para trabajar con cargas inductivas?.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola, menos mal que mencionaste lo de la carga inductiva. Me habia olvidado de comentarte que al circuito lo necesito para comandar dos cosas: una lámpara incandescente y un pequeño motor de CA.
> Habria que hacerle alguna modificacion al circuito para trabajar con cargas inductivas?.
> Saludos.


Para la lámpara: "Ninguna"
Para el motor: Habrá que agregar una "*Red de Snubber*" (Buscar información en el Foro)


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para la lámpara: "Ninguna"
> Para el motor: Habrá que agregar una "*Red de Snubber*" (Buscar información en el Foro)



Hola. acá hay un ejemplo de Red de Snubber. Pinta que está muy bueno. La red es la formada por el resistor R6 y el capacitor C2.
Creo que voy a utilizar este circuito.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola. acá hay un ejemplo de Red de Snubber. Pinta que está muy bueno. La red es la formada por el resistor R6 y el capacitor C2.
> Creo que voy a utilizar este circuito......


El esquema esta correcto, solo que yo pondría R6 de 1/2 W (Solamente) y C2 de 100nF * 400V


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> El esquema esta correcto, solo que yo pondría R6 de 1/2 W (Solamente) y C2 de 100nF * 400V


Una pregunta, poniendo el capacitor de 100n amortigua mejor que con 10n?.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Una pregunta, poniendo el capacitor de 100n amortigua mejor que con 10n....


Sip.
Digamos que el efecto de corrección es 10 veces superior.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip.
> Digamos que el efecto de corrección es 10 veces superior.



Hola, te hago una pregunta. Resulta que esta es una etapa de un proyecto que estoy haciendo con un compañero para la facultad.
Le mostramos al profesor lo que queremos hacer y el nos dijo que para que esto funcione correctamente, el triac se tiene que sincronizar con la etapa de control (en nuestro caso el microcontrolador). ¿Tenes idea de como se puede hacer eso?
Soy re nuevo en el tema.
Saludos y gracias por responder.


----------



## Cacho

¿Y si ponés el proyecto completo?

Saludos


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y si ponés el proyecto completo?
> 
> Saludos



Hola, perdoná, es que le estaba diciendo a Fogonazo sobre lo que tenía que armar yo.
Cacho, te cuento: Una parte del proyecto consiste en comandar desde un microcontrolador un relé de estado sólido (el circuito lo subí en un comentario anterior que hice) hecho con optoacoplador y un triac. Le comenté a mi profe de la facultad y le gustó muchisimo la idea pero me dijo que para que el circuito funcione bien tengo que sincronizar mi relé de estado sólido con mi etapa de control (en este caso el microcontrolador).
Como soy re nuevo en esto me gustaría saber como se puede lograr eso de la sincronización.
No se si me explico.
Saludos.
Chau.


----------



## Fogonazo

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola, perdoná, es que le estaba diciendo a Fogonazo sobre lo que tenía que armar yo.
> Cacho, te cuento: Una parte del proyecto consiste en comandar desde un microcontrolador un relé de estado sólido (el circuito lo subí en un comentario anterior que hice) hecho con optoacoplador y un triac. Le comenté a mi profe de la facultad y le gustó muchisimo la idea pero me dijo que para que el circuito funcione bien tengo que sincronizar mi relé de estado sólido con mi etapa de control (en este caso el microcontrolador).
> Como soy re nuevo en esto me gustaría saber como se puede lograr eso de la sincronización.
> No se si me explico.
> Saludos.
> Chau.


Repetiste prácticamente lo mismo de tu otro comentario, pero sigues sin publicar el proyecto.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> Repetiste prácticamente lo mismo de tu otro comentario, pero sigues sin publicar el proyecto.
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
> 
> *03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*



Bueno, perdon, no es para tanto. Estoy tan preocupado por resolver el tema de ese proyecto que no se ni como me llamo.
Perdon si molesté a alguien.
Saludos.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Repetiste prácticamente lo mismo de tu otro comentario, pero sigues sin publicar el proyecto.
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
> 
> *03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !*



Una pregunta: es posible adjuntar una imagen que esté guardada en mi PC?
Por que si es asi, entonces podria dar un diagrama del proyecto. Estaría bueno eso.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> .....Una pregunta: es posible adjuntar una imagen que esté guardada en mi PC?
> Por que si es asi, entonces podria dar un diagrama del proyecto. Estaría bueno eso.
> Saludos.


 Sip, en lugar de emplear la ventana "*Enviar respuesta*", entras en "*Ir a avanzado*" y allí te da la opción de agregar archivos.


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola, fijate cuales son las extenciones que se pueden mandar y su tamaño, me ha pasado que por no mirar no me las cargaba.

A golpes se aprende. Ja Ja Ja


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Hola. Perdon por la demora.
Ahi adjunté un diagrama simple de lo que estoy armando.
El tema es masomenos asi: tengo un micro que sensa la temperatura y la luminosidad de una sala. Esos datos los manda a una PC via comunicación serie y con un programa que yo hice me los va graficando (es decir que me grafica la temperatura y la luminosidad en función del tiempo). A su vez desde la PC yo puedo seleccionar a que temperatura quiero que se prenda un ventilador y tambien por debajo de que valor de luminosidad quiero que se encienda una lámpara.
El ventilador y la lámpara estan conectados a unos relés de estado sólido qye a su vez estos estan conectados a otro microcontrolador remoto que recibe por RF (desde el micro transmisor) si se va a encender el ventilador y la lámpara.
La parte de soft y programación del micro transmisor la tengo hecha y funciona. Aparte tambien hice que la PC que se conecta con el micro mande los datos sensados por esta hacia otra PC via IP usando protocolo TCP.
Bueno, para hacerla corte mi problema es en la parte de potencia con los relés de estado sólido. Me dijeron que tengo que sincronizarlos con el microcontrolador pero no se como hacer eso. Estoy perdido en ese tema.
Eso era todo.
Saludos.
Chau.


----------



## principiantetardio

Hola, a ver si comprendi, lo que necesitas es que cuando tu segundo micro de una orden actue un rele y comande una lampara ? Asi de simple? Tiene que ser de estado solido el rele o puede ser mecanico?

Saludos


----------



## Meliklos

wow
no habia visto este post!

me vinieron al pelo algunos de los circuitos que pusiste al principio Fogo!
supongo que todos funcionaran....eso estara por verse


----------



## Fogonazo

Meliklos dijo:


> wow
> no habia visto este post!
> 
> me vinieron al pelo algunos de los circuitos que pusiste al principio Fogo!
> supongo que todos funcionaran....eso estara por verse


Fueron puestos en el Foro justamente para que le sean útiles a alguien.

Gracias en nombre de "Fogo" y mio


----------



## Meliklos

bueno, FOGOnazo gracias  en nombre de "alguien"


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

principiantetardio dijo:


> Hola, a ver si comprendi, lo que necesitas es que cuando tu segundo micro de una orden actue un rele y comande una lampara ? Asi de simple? Tiene que ser de estado solido el rele o puede ser mecanico?
> 
> Saludos



Hola, si, los relé tienen que ser de estado sólido por que de esa forma cubro la parte de electrónica de potencia.
Saludos.


----------



## principiantetardio

[/quote]



Bueno, si tenes que usar rele electronico puede ser tranquilamente el que pusiste como interruptor de 220Vca solo que la R6 no hace falta que sea de 3W con una de medio watt tenes de sobra

Te estoy agregando otro muy similar que se recomienda para las salidas de los PICs, aun no lo probe pero me fue muy recomendado porque no mete ruido al PIC, veras que es muy similar al que tenes vos .

Espero haber sido de ayuda

Saludos


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

principiantetardio dijo:


> Bueno, si tenes que usar rele electronico puede ser tranquilamente el que pusiste como interruptor de 220Vca solo que la R6 no hace falta que sea de 3W con una de medio watt tenes de sobra
> 
> Te estoy agregando otro muy similar que se recomienda para las salidas de los PICs, aun no lo probe pero me fue muy recomendado porque no mete ruido al PIC, veras que es muy similar al que tenes vos .


Hola, como estas?. Muchas gracias por responder al tema. Tengo una duda con el circuito que adjuntasten en el .doc: ¿Como hago el sicronismo entre el circuito y el microcontrolador?
Saludos.


----------



## principiantetardio

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola, como estas?. Muchas gracias por responder al tema. Tengo una duda con el circuito que adjuntasten en el .doc: ¿Como hago el sicronismo entre el circuito y el microcontrolador?
> Saludos.



A que denominas sincronismo entre el circuito y el microcontrolador

Hago circuitos con micros y nunca tuve inconvenientes de sincronismo cuando manejo salidas a potencias.
Estos circuitos reciben un pulso de 5Vdc que viene del micro cuando la salida esta en alto (uno ) y 0Vdc cuando esta en bajo (cero)Por eso te preguntaba si tenias que usar reles de estado solido porque en caso de que sean los mecanicos el circuito seria otro con seguidor de tension y transistor en corte-saturacion (quizas ese sea el sincronismo del que hablas, no se).

Ahora ando a la carrera pero si me das datos de que micro estas usando puedo buscarte algo mas.

Saludos


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Hola Principiantetardio, muchisimas gracias por responder. El microcontrolador con el que tengo que trabajar es un MC68HC908JL8 de Motorola.
Te hago una pregunta, resulta que armé el circuito que te adjunto. Alimente la carga (en este caso es una lámpara incandescente de 40W) con los 220V de la línea y a la entrada del circuito la alimentaba con 5V provenientes de una fuente de PC y el circuito nunca anduvo, es decir la lámpara nunca encendió.
Uso el MOC3041 y el BTA08600 tal cual como lo dice en el circuito.
Se puede mandar los 5V de la fuente directamente a la entrada del MOC?.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> ........Se puede mandar los 5V de la fuente directamente a la entrada del MOC?...


Si, siempre con la resistencia limitadora.

Si aún así no te enciende podría ser que tengas TRIAC mal conectado, invertido A1 con A2


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si, siempre con la resistencia limitadora.
> 
> Si aún así no te enciende podría ser que tengas TRIAC mal conectado, invertido A1 con A2



Gracias Fogonazo.
Saludos.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Si, siempre con la resistencia limitadora.
> 
> Si aún así no te enciende podría ser que tengas TRIAC mal conectado, invertido A1 con A2



Tengo una duda. Yo tengo el multisim 10 pero no tiene este triac ni el moc3041. ¿Que soft de simulacion de circuitos puede tener alguno de estos componentes?
Saludos.


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si, siempre con la resistencia limitadora.
> 
> Si aún así no te enciende podría ser que tengas TRIAC mal conectado, invertido A1 con A2



Hola, hace un par de horas probé el circuito y anda de 10!!!!!!!!. Pero tengo una pregunta:¿Como puedo hacer para que la lámpara se encienda gradualmente, es decir, que no se encienda de golpe sino mas bien que se vaya encendiendo despacito?
Eso le daria un toque mas bueno.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola, hace un par de horas probé el circuito y anda de 10!!!!!!!!. Pero tengo una pregunta:¿Como puedo hacer para que la lámpara se encienda gradualmente, es decir, que no se encienda de golpe sino mas bien que se vaya encendiendo despacito?........


Este engendro y algunos capacitores
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## principiantetardio

ElFabroDeLaGente dijo:


> Hola, hace un par de horas probé el circuito y anda de 10!!!!!!!!. Pero tengo una pregunta:¿Como puedo hacer para que la lámpara se encienda gradualmente, es decir, que no se encienda de golpe sino mas bien que se vaya encendiendo despacito?
> Eso le daria un toque mas bueno.
> Saludos.



Bien, me alegro que lo vayas sacando.

Ahora para hacer que prenda gradualmente deberias adosarle um dimmer, pero no se me ocurre como lo podes hacer automatico  

Por ahora espera ayuda suprema y rezale a SAN FOGONAZO que siempre tiene una galera y un conejo para ayudar  

Si se me ocurre algo te aviso.

Caramba que le rezaste fuerte,
Mientras te contestaba ya te estaba ayudando, no te dije que siempre tiene un conejo a mano


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este engendro y algunos capacitores
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/



Muchisimas gracias por responder.
Voy a ponerme a probar ese dimmer.
Saludo.



principiantetardio dijo:


> Bien, me alegro que lo vayas sacando.
> 
> Ahora para hacer que prenda gradualmente deberias adosarle um dimmer, pero no se me ocurre como lo podes hacer automatico
> 
> Por ahora espera ayuda suprema y rezale a SAN FOGONAZO que siempre tiene una galera y un conejo para ayudar
> 
> Si se me ocurre algo te aviso.
> 
> Caramba que le rezaste fuerte,
> Mientras te contestaba ya te estaba ayudando, no te dije que siempre tiene un conejo a mano


Hola, muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## kilermenjose

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 26551
> 
> Así como esta ajusta entre 65 y 280Hz aproximadamente.



Fogonazo tengo un par de dudas con respecto a este circuito. 
Explico: lo voy a usar para un 2.1 con el TDA7377(Stereo/Bridge) para la parte del Subw le pienso colocar este filtro.. 
1.La alimentacion puede ser de 12vdc que es la misma fuente que voy a usar para el 2.1 y el pre(el de los dos TL071)?
2.LA UNICA salida para el Subw es es donde esta el condensador de 10uf de ser esa, que pata es en el TL072?
3. No logro distinguir bien la numeracion de cada pata del integrado, sera que podes subir otro esquema o subrayar esa numeracion?si no es mucha molestia, claroo..

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

kilermenjose dijo:


> .......1.La alimentacion puede ser de 12vdc que es la misma fuente que voy a usar para el 2.1 y el pre(el de los dos TL071)?


Sip.


> 2.LA UNICA salida para el Subw es es donde esta el condensador de 10uf de ser esa, que pata es en el TL072?
> 3. No logro distinguir bien la numeracion de cada pata del integrado, sera que podes subir otro esquema o subrayar esa numeracion?si no es mucha molestia, claroo..


*U1-A:*
Entrada (+): Pata *3*
Entrada (-): Pata *2*
Salida: Pata *1*
*U1-B*
Entrada (+): Pata *5*
Entrada (-): Pata *6*
Salida: Pata *7*
*U1 Alimentación:*
+Vcc: Pata *8*
GND: Pata *4*


----------



## kilermenjose

Gracias Fogonazo.. 
1.Con esos potenciometros ajusto la frecuencia.no?
2.Esta bien si conecto el filtro a la salida del pre, para poder controlar el volumen!
3.Ahi dejo el esquema pero remarque los pequeños puntos en las conecciones, esas son todas o falta o sobra alguna?(es qeu de por si soy medio ciego )

Saludos!


----------



## principiantetardio

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Quieres saber si están presentes las 3 fases de un sistema trifásico sin morir en el intento ?
> Esta es una alternativa 100% aislada de la línea.
> 
> 
> Hola *FOGONAZO*, tal como te comente me largue a probar tu circuito.
> 
> Pero el cocodrilo del bolsillo pudo mas y le quite un monton de componentes y reemplace otros logrando ademas un poco de simpleza
> 
> Te mando el archivo para que lo veas y de paso te copies los elementos que te faltan en el Livewire, hay incluso una fuente trifasica que simula bastante bien, ya la puse tambien en el hilo de dudas con el Livewire.
> 
> Para hacer el circuito use un optoacoplador multiple , el CNY74-4, pero el programa no lo tiene asi que las simulaciones son con el 4N25
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda
> 
> Perdon, Sorry, y demas disculpas pertinentes.
> 
> Me olvide de adosar el otro circuito que es mas amarrete todavia.
> 
> Alla va y espero criticas


----------



## venon

Una consulta como hago para hacer que bajar la frecuencia de corte de por ejmplo 20 hz a 80 hz con una pendiente de 12DB/octava


----------



## arias887

Holas...

he simulado y adecuado el cxto del control de Joystic para manejar motores paso a paso...

Esta en proteus 7.5 SP3, tiene que ser ese o una version superior...

Por lo tanto adjunto una imagen .bmp y el archivo .DNS para proteus y lo puedan simular...

ojala les sea de ayuda...


----------



## yinyang18

Bueno aca les presento un protector contra apagones de luz, pero me està dando problemas, vean el esquema, ahi esta en el archivo adjunto, lo puse adjunto por motivos que no estoy en mi casa y no tengo photoshop, para redimensionar la imagen, ahi està el listado de componentes, antes del SW1 (switch), va una resitencia de 10 ohms 5W en el diagrama no sale porque esa fuè una modificaciòn que le  hice, la he probado con 100 ohms, 51 ohms de 5W cada una y me logra encender el LED amarillo, pero se supone que cuando se activa el relay (relè), tiene que encender el verde, cosa que no pasa, midiendo el capacitor de 470uf con el tester, me sale 17V en, y el de 1000uf me sale con 1V, se supone que el de 1000uf deberia cargar, pero no lo hace, que pasa? El voltaje de zener que deberìa ser de 15V, se cae a 8V y no se porquè tampoco, todas esas dudas se me han acumulado, es para un proyecto de analògica I y no le he hallado como es, quièn me puede hechar una mano? Gracias salu2


----------



## principiantetardio

yinyang18 dijo:


> Bueno aca les presento un protector contra apagones de luz, pero me està dando problemas, vean el esquema, ahi esta en el archivo adjunto, lo puse adjunto por motivos que no estoy en mi casa y no tengo photoshop, para redimensionar la imagen, ahi està el listado de componentes, antes del SW1 (switch), va una resitencia de 10 ohms 5W en el diagrama no sale porque esa fuè una modificaciòn que le  hice, la he probado con 100 ohms, 51 ohms de 5W cada una y me logra encender el LED amarillo, pero se supone que cuando se activa el relay (relè), tiene que encender el verde, cosa que no pasa, midiendo el capacitor de 470uf con el tester, me sale 17V en, y el de 1000uf me sale con 1V, se supone que el de 1000uf deberia cargar, pero no lo hace, que pasa? El voltaje de zener que deberìa ser de 15V, se cae a 8V y no se porquè tampoco, todas esas dudas se me han acumulado, es para un proyecto de analògica I y no le he hallado como es, quièn me puede hechar una mano? Gracias salu2



Hola *yinyang18*, primero no comptrendo que protege, por lo que pude ver solo informa cuando hay tension, cuando no la hay no tenes fuente para alimentar el relé ni el led.
Dos si C2 no se te carga es porque te falta un diodo que polarice a C1, va en paralelo con el zener, sino siempre trabajas en media onda.
El circuito tiene varios criterios equivocados, si lo que necesitas es "proteger" vas a tener que buscar un detector de nivel de tension que solo los conozco con comparadores o amplificadores operacionales.

Saludos


----------



## yinyang18

principiantetardio dijo:


> Hola *yinyang18*, primero no comptrendo que protege, por lo que pude ver solo informa cuando hay tension, cuando no la hay no tenes fuente para alimentar el relé ni el led.
> Dos si C2 no se te carga es porque te falta un diodo que polarice a C1, va en paralelo con el zener, sino siempre trabajas en media onda.
> El circuito tiene varios criterios equivocados, si lo que necesitas es "proteger" vas a tener que buscar un detector de nivel de tension que solo los conozco con comparadores o amplificadores operacionales.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por responder, bueno, el diseño no lo hice yo, lo hizo un "profesor" de la facultad, y pués a un alumno de nivel superior a él le sirvio así, y aclarando tu duda, la bujía que sale ahi, es tu RL o "carga", eso es lo que quieres proteger, según la descripción del circuito, es que C2 se mantiene cargado, cuando hay una baja de flujo eléctrico o lo que llamamos, "se va la luz", el presenta una respuesta Críticamente amortiguada, "amortiguando" el golpe al dispositivo osea a tu "carga", y te agradeceria que si puedes me muestres un esquema donde debería de ir el comparador (Opam), supongo que el LM741 estaría bien no?, y lo del diodo en paralelo lo había pensado pero gracias por la recomendación, te agradecería el esquema, salu2


----------



## anthony123

#Fogonazo: De cuanto es el valor del potenciometro ubicado en el fusible electrónico? Como puedo calcular su valor para otras aplicaciones?

Saludos


----------



## Limbo

kilermenjose dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo..
> 1.Con esos potenciometros ajusto la frecuencia.no?
> 2.Esta bien si conecto el filtro a la salida del pre, para poder controlar el volumen!
> 3.Ahi dejo el esquema pero remarque los pequeños puntos en las conecciones, esas son todas o falta o sobra alguna?(es qeu de por si soy medio ciego )
> 
> Saludos!


Buenas,

Voy a montar ese filtro y en este tema se habla algo sobre ese circuito.
Te puedo contestar a algunas preguntar que haces.
Los potenciometros, no son dos, sino uno (se dice en el tema que te dejo), es un potenciometro doble o estereo. Con ese potenciometro se controla la frecuencia de corte.

Sobre lo de las conexiones, no veo que falte ni sobre ninguna. Por lo menos yo interprete el esquema como en tu imagen. Unicamente falta la conexion a masa de la entrada pero creo que es tonteria comentarlo porque es logico.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Esta es una idea como para el oscilador de algún juego tipo "Ruleta" , al oprimir el pulsador se activa el oscilador que va disminuyendo su frecuencia hasta detenerse, a medida que se va "Descargando" C3, que es quién da el tiempo total de funcionamiento del 555 junto con R1 y R2.

La frecuencia de trabajo la da C1, R1 y R2 con la habitual fórmula del 555 y esta disminuye según valla disminuyendo la tensión de C3

​


----------



## elizabethromero2

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una idea para la interfaz de una termocupla con compensación de juntura "Fría" y ajuste de escala de gran precisión.




Hola, Donde puedo conseguir los LTC?
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

elizabethromero2 dijo:


> Hola, Donde puedo conseguir los LTC?
> Gracias



Averigua por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#colombia


----------



## elizabethromero2

Gracias, aunque sabes? ha sido muy dificil encontrar en colombia el LTC2050, de hecho no lo he podido conseguir. Sabes de algun operacional que se pueda usar en reemplazo?, hasta el momento el mas comercial es el AD620.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ad8571                                             
                                    opa335


----------



## elizabethromero2

Gracias, buen aporte!


----------



## idem258

Hey, alguien podria ayudarme con un silbato para perros... pero que tenga buen alcance... me arme unocomo defensa (para moto), pero tengo que estar a menos de un metro del perro para que se calle... y deje de corretear la moto... jajajaj...
gracias


----------



## rascueso

yo estaría necesitando uno para montar en el techo de mi casa así se callan todos los del barrio a la madrugada.


----------



## idem258

seee.. tambien me gustaria colocarlo en la acera de mi casa y que funcione continuamente, por que los perros me ensucian mucho mi espacio.. :S


----------



## josb86

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este esquema es un oscilador Colpitts basado en un transistor común y una bobina de núcleo de aire armada lo mas plana posible (Varias capas y mínima longitud), al pasar la moneda frente a la bobina desestabiliza el oscilador (cambia la frecuencia de resonancia) por el cambio de la inductancia (Aparición de la moneda en el campo de la bobina), este cambio es detectable por la variación de tensión sobre C5.
> 
> Idea:
> Con una serie de comparadores de ventana ajustados individualmente tal vez se podría conocer que moneda esta pasando por su "firma" electromagnética.



hola mira estoy interesado en hacer algo para leer monedas he visto varios modelos pero tengo el transistor y los diodos de tu  montaje y me gustaría comenzar por este por eso, pero tengo una preguntilla, cuando hablas de bobina lo mas plana es algo como esto?







alguna vez probaste el circuito?
otra cosa me imagino que no es muy necesario colocar los mismos componentes, solo habria que colocar diferentes monedas para asi saber que frecuencia arroja cada una no?
me podrías decir cual es la formula para encontrar la frec de oscilación?


----------



## Fogonazo

josb86 dijo:


> .... cuando hablas de bobina lo mas plana es algo como esto?


Sip, la bobina es del diámetro (Aproximado de la moneda a leer) y lo mas "chata" posible.


> alguna vez probaste el circuito?


Sip


> otra cosa me imagino que no es muy necesario colocar los mismos componentes, solo habria que colocar diferentes monedas para asi saber que frecuencia arroja cada una no?
> me podrías decir cual es la formula para encontrar la frec de oscilación?


Nop, lo que provoca el paso de la moneda es una "alteración" de la oscilación, esto es lo que habría que medir para determinar de que moneda se trata.
La moneda solo "pasa" frente a la bobina, si se quedara allí, si cambiaría la frecuencia.


----------



## andrewblog

Esta es mi primera experiencia con los transistores
Cuando alimentamos el circuito está desactivado el relé, los contactos son como se muestra en el diagrama. Al presionar el botón P alimenta eltransistor Q1 a través de R1 y R2, el condensador se carga (se tarda una fracción de segundo). En esta fase, el Q1 se activa, pero el relé permanece desactivado porque la bobina está en cortocircuito con el botón.
Al soltar el botón, se activa el relé, en esta etapa de Q1es impulsado por el condensador, y, posteriormente,se alimenta a través del contacto de relé10.06.
Al pulsar el botón de nuevo alimenta Q2 (el contacto está cerrado entre las 9 y 5), esto conduce a un fallo eléctrico en la base de Q1, que se desactiva, el condensador se descarga. El relé permanecerá activado a través del colectorde Q2. Al soltar el botón se desactiva Q2. Q1 no se activa hasta que el capacitor no se carga al menos en parte (se toma 10 milisegundos).Pero esto no sucede ya que el relé (obviamente sin alimentación) se retira después de tan sólo 3 milisegundos.El circuito vuelve al estado inicial.


----------



## luisvc91

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gastas mas en fusibles que en cerveza, *! Vas por muy mal camino ¡*
> 
> Este artefacto reemplaza a un fusible y lo reemplaza con ventajas:
> Es mas rápido que el mas ultra-rápido de los fusibles.
> Es ajustable.
> Si salta no lo reemplazas, solo lo reseteas.
> 
> ¿ Que mas se le puede pedir ?
> 
> Así como esta "Corta" a unos 2,7 A, en el dibujo figura una fuente de 55V pero trabaja también con voltajes bajos



Hola.
ES un poco antiguo, pero espero alguna respuesta.
El esquema esta muy bien, pero queria preguntar si tengo voltage negativo tengo que poner los transistores complementarios, no?
Ademas le puedo poner algun LED avisador que ha saltado el "fusible"?
Es para una fuente 30 0 -30 V
Saludos


----------



## Diegof

Fogonazo dijo:


> Son 10 mV/ºC, por ejemplo 500 ºC darán una salida de 5V (500 ºC * 10mV/ºC = 5 V)



Hola Fogonazo, cual es el circuito amplificador para termocupla? A la salida entrega 10 mv/ºc verdad? Necesito adaptarlo a una termocupla tipo k. Me podrias facilitar el circuito? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Diegof dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, cual es el circuito amplificador para termocupla? A la salida entrega 10 mv/ºc verdad? Necesito adaptarlo a una termocupla tipo k. Me podrias facilitar el circuito? Muchas gracias.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99711/


----------



## Diegof

Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99711/



Gracias. En el circuito donde tengo los terminales con Vs, es tension alterna? Y de que magnitud deveria ser?


----------



## Fogonazo

Diegof dijo:


> Gracias. En el circuito donde tengo los terminales con Vs, es tension alterna? Y de que magnitud deveria ser?



Mmmmmm   desconoces esos datos y te vas a embarcar en hacer un esquema *"Bastante delicado"*

*Continua entre 6 y 10V*


----------



## neru

Estan muy buenos todos los proyectos. ¿Que programa utilizas para hacer los equematicos y las PCB's?


----------



## juanfracisco1

Hola , buenos dias soy nuevo por aqui , mi pregunta es la siguiente : tengo una termocupla tipo J de doscables uno rojo y el otro azul , una fuente de alimentacion de +5V, bueno lo que deseo hacer el medir la temperatura de un liquido con ella aprox entre 30ºC y 180 ºC , utilizando para ello una termocupla , el problema es como hago para que la señal debil de la termocupla del orden de los 0.2mV se pueda leer por el modulo analogico digital del PIC 18F4550 , este ademas esta restringido a funcionar de 0V a  +5V , esta configurado a 10 bits el A/D 
que circuito necesito hacer para obtener lo siguiente :
a 0ºC ---> 0 bits en pic 
a 180ºC ---> 1024 bits en PIC 
tengo entendido que se puede hacer con amplificadores operaciones , bueno aqui en mi pais solo encuentro el 741 , espero que me puedan ayudar a solucionar mi problema usando el OPAM 741
Saludos a todos , espero que me puedan ayudar , de antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

juanfracisco1 dijo:


> Hola , buenos dias soy nuevo por aqui , mi pregunta es la siguiente : tengo una termocupla tipo J de doscables uno rojo y el otro azul , una fuente de alimentacion de +5V, bueno lo que deseo hacer el medir la temperatura de un liquido con ella aprox entre 30ºC y 180 ºC , utilizando para ello una termocupla , el problema es como hago para que la señal debil de la termocupla del orden de los 0.2mV se pueda leer por el modulo analogico digital del PIC 18F4550 , este ademas esta restringido a funcionar de 0V a  +5V , esta configurado a 10 bits el A/D
> que circuito necesito hacer para obtener lo siguiente :
> a 0ºC ---> 0 bits en pic
> a 180ºC ---> 1024 bits en PIC
> tengo entendido que se puede hacer con amplificadores operaciones , bueno aqui en mi pais solo encuentro el 741 , espero que me puedan ayudar a solucionar mi problema usando el OPAM 741
> Saludos a todos , espero que me puedan ayudar , de antemano gracias



El 741 no es una buena opción, ¿ Leíste esto ?:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/99711/


----------



## juanfracisco1

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una idea para la interfaz de una termocupla con compensación de juntura "Fría" y ajuste de escala de gran precisión.



gracias fogonaso , pero como calculas todos los valores de las resistencia y de los condensadores , estoy perdido con eso , me pregunto si este circuito sirve tambien para una termocupla tipo J , donde puedo conseguir los componentes  , me seria de mucha ayuda , gracias


----------



## Deltaeco

juanfracisco1 dijo:


> gracias fogonaso , pero como calculas todos los valores de las resistencia y de los condensadores , estoy perdido con eso , me pregunto si este circuito sirve tambien para una termocupla tipo J , donde puedo conseguir los componentes  , me seria de mucha ayuda , gracias



Hola compañero, nuestro compañero fogonazo ha realizado los cálculos con las teorías generales de la electrónica , pásate por este post y veras como aprendes rápido  saludos ¡¡

Curso básico de electrónica


----------



## fer716

sr fogonazo .. este circuito  ( pasa - bajos variable ) .  no tendra una version que trabaje con doble voltage ( + 15v     - 15 v ) . necesito un pre que ajuste la frecuencia de manejo asi como este . pero confio mas en los que usan doble el vcc .  le agradezco la ayuda posible .

Ver el archivo adjunto 9568


----------



## juanfracisco1

Deltaeco dijo:


> Hola compañero, nuestro compañero fogonazo ha realizado los cálculos con las teorías generales de la electrónica , pásate por este post y veras como aprendes rápido  saludos ¡¡
> 
> Curso básico de electrónica



hoa Deltaeco , no ... este mi pregunta es como se calculan esos valores de los capacitores y las resistencias  que utilizan en el circuito que puso fogonazo , esta bueno el enlace que me pasaste  pero osea esa no era mi duda , muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para usar una fuente doble, debes usar +/- 5V.
Conectas las entradas no inversoras a la tierra (0V).
Elimina todos los diodos zéner y los elementos asiciados a ellos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Deltaeco

juanfracisco1 dijo:


> hoa Deltaeco , no ... este mi pregunta es como se calculan esos valores de los capacitores y las resistencias  que utilizan en el circuito que puso fogonazo , esta bueno el enlace que me pasaste  pero osea esa no era mi duda , muchas gracias



No pasa nada compañero, pensaba que necesitabas como calcular los datos de cálculos generales y muy importantes en la electrónica.

Un saludo  ¡


----------



## OhneLitch

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/132025/

Buenos días Forosdeelectronica, pues este es mi primer post XD... y mi pregunta tal vez es muy simple. Con que transistores puedo reemplazar los transistores que están en el circuito de Fogonazo (El link esta al principio), tiene que ser de una referencia en especifico? o pueden ser cualquier npn o pnp según sea el caso (por ejemplo el 2n3904 y 2n3906).

Gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

Si mirás bien el transistor utilizado es un común y silvestre BC557 de uso general...por ende sí lo podés reemplazar por otro así como los 2N3906 (ya que es PNP)


----------



## Fogonazo

Estás por armar un pre-amplificador o pedal valvuloso y no deseas pasar el resto de tu vida buscando un transformador de alimentación para la alta tensión, esta es una buena opción en base a un simple transformador de 12V




*! No te sirve para alimentar la parte de potencia ¡*​


----------



## Engineer88

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gastas mas en fusibles que en cerveza, *! Vas por muy mal camino ¡*
> 
> Este artefacto reemplaza a un fusible y lo reemplaza con ventajas:
> Es mas rápido que el mas ultra-rápido de los fusibles.
> Es ajustable.
> Si salta no lo reemplazas, solo lo reseteas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 14226​
> ¿ Que mas se le puede pedir ?
> 
> Así como esta "Corta" a unos 2,7 A, en el dibujo figura una fuente de 55V pero trabaja también con voltajes bajos
> 
> *Edit:*
> Otra opción con MOSFET´s y para tensiones Positivas y Negativas
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71673​





Amigo Fogonazo buenas noches, quisiera saber si pudieras ayudarme ya que tengo una fuente dual de 0 ~33v  que entrega de 3 a 4A, y quiero ponerle una protección contra corto, pero veo que la tuya es de 2.7, qué tendría que variar para poder aplicar este circuito a mi fuente? y para la parte negativa de la fuente, que modificaciones debo hacer ?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Un "Mini-Mixer" (Mono) de 3 entradas.


​


----------



## chacarock

hermoso y util circuito, gracias FOGO

abrazo


----------



## electropasion

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gastas mas en fusibles que en cerveza, *! Vas por muy mal camino ¡*
> 
> Este artefacto reemplaza a un fusible y lo reemplaza con ventajas:
> Es mas rápido que el mas ultra-rápido de los fusibles.
> Es ajustable.
> Si salta no lo reemplazas, solo lo reseteas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 14226​
> ¿ Que mas se le puede pedir ?
> 
> Así como esta "Corta" a unos 2,7 A, en el dibujo figura una fuente de 55V pero trabaja también con voltajes bajos
> 
> *Edit:*
> Otra opción con MOSFET´s y para tensiones Positivas y Negativas
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71673​


 
Hola fogonazo!! esta muy bueno el primer circuito contra cortos...lo q*ue* nec*e*sito saber por favor es si me puedes decir la potencia q*ue* debe soportar cada resistencia???? desde ya muchas graciass


----------



## Fogonazo

Un esquema interesante, es un regulador por PWM controlado por la PC.
El control de ancho de pulso *NO* es generado por la PC en forma directa, así que esta *NO* se encuentra ocupada en esta función.



​


----------



## villa86

Hola a todos,

Quería hacer el circuito del "Filtro pasabajos" que puso Fogonazo en la pagina 2 de este hilo, pero con una modificación.

En el circuito expuesto, los operacionales se alimentan entre 11V y masa. En mi caso tengo una fuente de alimentación simétrica de +/- 12V. Mi pregunta es: ¿Podría eliminar los zeners y llevar las patillas No-Inversoras de los operacionales a -12V?

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo

villa86 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quería hacer el circuito del "Filtro pasabajos" que puso Fogonazo en la pagina 2 de este hilo, pero con una modificación.
> 
> En el circuito expuesto, los operacionales se alimentan entre 11V y masa. En mi caso tengo una fuente de alimentación simétrica de +/- 12V. Mi pregunta es: ¿Podría eliminar los zeners


*Sip*


> y llevar las patillas No-Inversoras de los operacionales a -12V?


*Nop*, la pata no inversora se conectaría al punto medio de tu fuente *0V*


----------



## villa86

Gracias!!, por la respuesta y por los aportes. Quería estas seguro antes de preparar la PCB.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

villa86 dijo:


> Gracias!!, por la respuesta y por los aportes. Quería estas seguro antes de preparar la PCB.
> 
> Un saludo.



Ante la duda una simulación ayuda


----------



## villa86

Hola!, no se si este es el mejor sitio para preguntar esto, si no decídmelo y abriré un hilo nuevo.

Resulta que monté la fuente de alimentación que mnicolau colgó en el siguiente hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

Después monté el amplificador, también de mnicolau, del siguiente hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/

Hasta aquí todo perfecto. Lo he probado y funciona bien. El caso es que quería añadir un filtro paso bajo para hacer funcionar un subwoofer y monté el que expuso Fogonazo, pero por alguna razón no me funciona. Al conectarle la señal de entrada de audio solamente se oye un "BOOM BOOM..." rápido, constante y ensordecedor como si todo el circuito estuviese saturado.

He probado a sustituir la resistencia R6 del filtro paso bajo por una una de 100k, porque así creo que la ganacia del filtro será la unidad, pero sigo con el mismo problema. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de que me puede estar ocurriendo o sabe de alguna prueba que pueda realizar para intentar encontrar el fallo? No se por donde seguir... 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

villa86 dijo:


> . . . El caso es que quería añadir un filtro paso bajo para hacer funcionar un subwoofer y monté el que expuso Fogonazo, pero por alguna razón no me funciona. . . .



Publica el esquema de como te quedó la reforma de la alimentación


----------



## villa86

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder.

Te adjunto el esquema y la PCB que he realizado. Quizás tu le veas algo...


----------



## Marce

Creo que el probema esta en la entrada de señal.
 En el esquema la señal entra en serie con un electrolitico y una resistencia de 15k hacia el "inverter input" (pin 6) y desde su salida(pin7) va hasta el otro inverter input (pin2) con 2 resistencias en serie 22k, en tu diagrama es R6 R7 y su salida que es el pin1 va un electrolitico hasta el OUT. 

Pero en el diseño, desde la entrada, la resistencia R4 esta en serie "pero" con el pin7, desde entrada hasta el pin6 no hay resistencia en serie. No se si influira o no.

 Esos 2 pads abajo serian para el potenciometro no?


----------



## Marce

Este deberia funcionar


----------



## villa86

Gracias por responder Marce,

Tuve un fallo, he colgado la PCB donde realicé el filtro, pero me olvidé de colgaros la PCB donde diseñé la etapa sumadora. Me venía bien por tema de espacio hacerlo en dos partes.

Mirando la imagen que adjunto:

[TB4 - 2º Pin empezando por la izquierda]: Entrada de señal del canal izquierdo
[TB4 - 3º Pin empezando por la izquierda]: Entrada de señal del canal derecho
[TB4 - 4º Pin empezando por la izquierda]: Salida de la etapa sumadora. Desde aquí llevo un cable hasta la la entrada "IN" de la PCB del filtro.

Efectivamente, los pads de abajo eran para colocar el potenciómetro, aunque luego me di cuenta que variando esa resistencia no solo varía la ganancia, sino también la frecuencia así que le coloqué una resistencia normal de 100K

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

villa86 dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, gracias por responder.
> 
> Te adjunto el esquema y la PCB que he realizado. Quizás tu le veas algo...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100339



Para tu representación en el esquema invertiste (verticalmente) la orientación de los operacionales, pero *¿ Invertiste su alimentación para realizar el impreso ?*


----------



## villa86

Si, la alimentación del integrado TL082 es correcta. He revisado la PCB varias veces. También he probado a sustituir el integrado por otro distinto y el resultado es el mismo.

Es muy extraño...:cabezon:


----------



## villa86

Bueno ya he resuelto el misterio.

Resulta que el circuito estaba bien, lo que me estaba fallando es el cable que conecta con el radioCD. Buaa es lo útimo que me hubiese esperado!!

Pero bueno, ya esta solucionado y he de decir que el filtro funciona genial. Da unos graves muy claros.

Gracias por las respuestas.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Un previo con componentes discretos*


----------



## Fogonazo

*! Me robaron la idea ¡*


*Control automático para el soldador*​
Lo apaga si *NO* se emplea durante largo rato, pero se mantiene activo con el solo echo de retirarlo de su soporte.





























Si alguien desea traducir el PDF, *!!! Bienvenido ¡¡¡*


----------



## Sr. Domo

Tengo una duda respecto a _este_ circuito. 

Quisiera saber cual es la corriente que puede entregar. Y quisiera saber de cuantos watts son las resistencias de 510 ohms.

Gracias y Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Tengo una duda respecto a _este_ circuito.
> 
> Quisiera saber cual es la corriente que puede entregar. Y quisiera saber de cuantos watts son las resistencias de 510 ohms.
> 
> Gracias y Salu2!



Si no recuerdo mal, fue calculado como para un par de amperes por rama.

La resistencia es de 1/2W


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, fue calculado como para un par de amperes por rama.
> 
> La resistencia es de 1/2W



Mira, parece que ya sabía! 
Diseñé su PCB con una resistencia de 1/2W y tenía estimado que era para unos 2 amperes! 

Algo que se me olvidaba! El zener, de 1W está bien? a simple vista podría decir que está perfecto 
Que opina Sr. Fogonazo?

Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Mira, parece que ya sabía!
> Diseñé su PCB con una resistencia de 1/2W y tenía estimado que era para unos 2 amperes!
> 
> Algo que se me olvidaba! El zener, de 1W está bien? a simple vista podría decir que está perfecto
> Que opina Sr. Fogonazo?
> 
> Salu2!



La potencia del zener depende de la tensión del transformador, en general con *1W* debe estar bien.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> La potencia del zener depende de la tensión del transformador, en general con *1W* debe estar bien.



El de 1W andará bien en una fuente de +/-35V? O qué calculo se realiza para saberlo? 

Porque no me parece buena idea preguntar cada que quiera hacer una fuente regulada.


----------



## Fogonazo

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> El de 1W andará bien en una fuente de +/-35V? O qué calculo se realiza para saberlo?
> 
> Porque no me parece buena idea preguntar cada que quiera hacer una fuente regulada.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/calculo-resistencia-limitadora-regulador-diodo-zener-109896/


----------



## Fogonazo

*Una fuente regulada con indicación tensión mediante una presentación analógica.*




​


----------



## rifamvi

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si hay todavia mas ¡¡ UFAA !
> 
> - Protección de inversión de polaridad
> - Optoacoplador rápido
> - Indicador bicolor de estado de fusible
> - Generador Pulsos HT Distinto
> - Generador de señales con 555



Hola, alguien me puede ayudar diciéndome xq no llega señal a los nodos A y B y de ahí en adelante?. De antemano mil gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 5725​
Si *NO* tienes señal en los nodos que mencionas pero *SI* luego de estos, hay algo muy mal conectado y/o que no está de acuerdo al esquema.

El nodo "A" es un divisor de tensión de la salida del 555, si no hay señal allí ¿ Como puede haber mas adelante en el circuito ?


En tu esquema tienes mal el valor de *C6*


----------



## Finskey

Fogonazo hago unas consultas:

El potenciometro de 47K regula la tensión?
Si pondría  c3 variable o algún potenciometro en R7 o R1, podría cambiar la frecuencia de las ondas?
Si aumento el voltaje de alimentación las ondas de salida tendrán mayor tensión?


----------



## Fogonazo

Finskey dijo:


> Fogonazo hago unas consultas:
> 
> El potenciometro de 47K regula la tensión?


*Sip*, ajusta señal de salida.


> Si pondría  c3 variable o algún potenciometro en R7 o R1, podría cambiar la frecuencia de las ondas?


Se puede variar un cierto rango, pero no te hagas la idea que es un generador de señales, fue pensado para una frecuencia fija.
Para conseguir otras frecuencias hay que reformular todos los filtros. (C4, C5, C6, R4, R4, R6. . .)


> Si aumento el voltaje de alimentación las ondas de salida tendrán mayor tensión?


Sip.


----------



## Finskey

Fogonazo , termine de armar el circuito. Entre la pata 3 de integrado y masa tengo 3.8 Voltios (descarto al 555). En VCE del T2 tengo 8 voltios y en la resistencia de 1k r3 , tengo 0.8 voltios. Osea que toda la tensión de alimentación queda ahí (VCE+VRE), El capacitor es electrolítico de 1microfaradio,  a la salida no tengo tensión ....  Cual puede ser el problema? Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

1) ¿ Con que tensión lo alimentas ?
2) ¿ Estas midiendo en CC o CA ?

El 555 debe tener en su salida (Pata 3) cerca de 0V o cerca de Vcc otra cosa indica mal funcionamiento o mal conectado.


----------



## Finskey

Lo estaba alimentando con 8.9 voltios. Todo los valores los medí en CD.

Verificare de nuevo las conexiones  o sino  cambiare de integrado. ¿Debería tener 0 voltios porque el valor promedio de la señal (onda cuadrada) suponiendo que el hightime=lowtime es 0?


----------



## Fogonazo

Finskey dijo:


> Lo estaba alimentando con 8.9 voltios. Todo los valores los medí en CD.
> 
> Verificare de nuevo las conexiones  o sino  cambiare de integrado. ¿Debería tener 0 voltios porque el valor promedio de la señal (onda cuadrada) suponiendo que el hightime=lowtime es 0?



El resultado depende del multímetro 

Mira en este tema como medir una tensión alterna montada sobre una continua para ver si tu 555 está oscilando.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/#post128029


----------



## papirrin

Si los calculos no fallan ese 555 va a 1KHz al 50% aprox , asi que podrias utilizar un osciloscopio para pc o android


----------



## Finskey

El 555 funcionaba , lo probé en una vieja placa de un astable. De todas formas lo probare en un osciloscopio en la semana (no tengo uno en mi casa). Me gustaría armarme o en todo caso compararme uno de esos para pc, tiene alguna información mas papirrin?


----------



## papirrin

Dale una buscada en el foro hay programas gratis de osciloscopios con la tarjeta de audio de pc o tablet android solo necesitas un cable y quizas un divisor resistivo


----------



## gastonelectronico

Hola Fogonazo, como veo que tienes varios circuitos a mano por casualidad tendrás algo sobre lectores grabadores de tarjetas con chip? Cómo trabajan, que tipo de programación o programas se usan? Etcétera.  Tengo un proyecto en mente y no se como arrancar.  Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

gastonelectronico dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, como veo que tienes varios circuitos a mano por casualidad tendrás algo sobre lectores grabadores de tarjetas con chip? Cómo trabajan, que tipo de programación o programas se usan? Etcétera.  Tengo un proyecto en mente y no se como arrancar.  Desde ya muchas gracias.



No recuerdo si tengo algo o no, pero estoy seguro que en el Foro hay algo. Utiliza el "*Buscador*"


----------



## ilcapo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una idea para la interfaz de una termocupla con compensación de juntura "Fría" y ajuste de escala de gran precisión.



Hola donde puedo conseguir estos AO en argentina ? pregunte en varias casas de electronica y nada ... y para traerlos de afuera lo mas probable es que se queden en la aduana de por vida


----------



## Fogonazo

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola donde puedo conseguir estos AO en argentina ? pregunte en varias casas de electronica y nada ... y para traerlos de afuera lo mas probable es que se queden en la aduana de por vida



Esta gente suele tener cosas "Raras" *Dicomse* pero lo van a cobrear mas de lo que te saldría ir en persona a buscarlo en Japón

Averigua si *Elko/Arrow * te los pueden traer.


----------



## ilcapo

ok gracias voy a empezar a averiguar por la segunda opcion jaja


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me parecio que ya habia mandado el mensaje, pero se ve que le pifie.

fogo, en este circuito que posteaste _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/348698/ _
el capacitor de 270nf no lo puedo conseguir, supongo que tiene que ser de por lo menos 250v, podre reemplazarlo por algun otro??

y el zener de 4v7, no de 5. o sea, donde compro no tienen ni valores de resistencias comunes!!!

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Si no consigues de 270nF muy posiblemente funcione uno de 220nF, pero de *400V* o mas.
Con el zener de 5,6 o 6,2V no hay inconveniente.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no consigues de 270nF muy posiblemente funcione uno de 220nF, pero de *400V* o mas.
> Con el zener de 5,6 o 6,2V no hay inconveniente.




gracias fogo, voy a ver que tienen en la farmacia, por que en el local de electronica dejan mucho que desear


----------



## Fogonazo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> gracias fogo, voy a ver que tienen en la farmacia, por que en el local de electronica dejan mucho que desear



¿ En que zona estás ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ En que zona estás ?



quilmes, hay casas de electronica, pero y ahace años que se estan volcando a otras cosas. como ser luminarias ya armadas, parlanterio de auto, de componentes queda muy poco, una lastima.


----------



## yosimiro

Tendrás que hacer una lista de todo lo que harías si fueras a la capital (no solo compras, tramites varios, reclamos en centrales de algo etc.)

Luego que el viaje se justifique, puedes ir a la calle Boulogne sur mer mmm:entre el 200 y el 400 si no me equivoco), en Once.


----------



## Fogonazo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> quilmes, hay casas de electronica, pero y ahace años que se estan volcando a otras cosas. como ser luminarias ya armadas, parlanterio de auto, de componentes queda muy poco, una lastima.



En Quilmes no conozco ninguna.

Si vas por C.A.B.A. te conviene ir por la zona de Congreso

O podes ir por *Radio Nakama* (Lomaz de Zamora) que está bien surtida. Hay un par mas, pero con referencias  del todo buenas
No se si te quedan muy de trasmano.


Según el Sr. Google el colectivo 195 te lleva a Liniers, allí tenés Electronica Liniers  y enfrente Electrocomponentes S.H., ambos muy bien surtidos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a vos te parece tanto lio por unas resistencias y capacitores? de lo mas basico!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> a vos te parece tanto lio por unas resistencias y capacitores? de lo mas basico!!!!!



Hoy son unos capacitores y resistencias básicos, mañana puede ser un generador de campo warp


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bueno, hice el secuenciador de fase de crimsom de un post que ahora no encuentro y el indicador de fases de fogo, puse ambas plaquitas en un lindo gabinete bien profesional.

ambos circuitos probados y funcionando. con la alegria que el de fogo con trifasica conectada no es necesario el neutro.


----------



## Fogonazo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> bueno, hice el secuenciador de fase de crimsom de un post que ahora no encuentro y el indicador de fases de fogo, puse ambas plaquitas en un lindo gabinete bien profesional.
> 
> ambos circuitos probados y funcionando. con la alegria que el de fogo con trifasica conectada no es necesario el neutro.
> 
> [url]http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/IMG_20150417_184731_445.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/IMG_20150417_184744_814.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://i680.photobucket.com/albums/vv163/zetabola1/varios/IMG_20150417_184739_683.jpg[/URL]




1) Sube la imágenes al Foro
2) ¿ Donde se encuentra el esquema del Fogo Indicador ?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) Sube la imágenes al Foro
> 2) ¿ Donde se encuentra el esquema del Fogo Indicador ?



1:  listo

2: aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/348698/ _
el circuito lo arme hasta el led de antes del opto, para usar solo 3 leds para indicar presencia de fase, no para usarlo como detector para otra cosa


----------



## student81

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este es particularmente interesante.
> Convierte un opto-aislador de bajo costo en un de buena respuesta en velocidad.



Soy nuevo en esto. Si al fototransistor lo alimento con 12 V, ¿Los valores de las resistencias cambian? Si sí, ¿Cómo las podría calcular?

Gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## Fogonazo

student81 dijo:


> Soy nuevo en esto. Si al fototransistor lo alimento con 12 V, ¿Los valores de las resistencias cambian? Si sí, ¿Cómo las podría calcular?



*R3* seria de unos *1200Ω* y *R2* de *56Ω*


----------



## student81

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Abad Dark

Muy buenos circuitos Fogonazo, de ahí se pueden hacer grandes proyectos electrónicos!
Saludos!


----------



## omar h

Fogonazo, te pido si volves a subir la imagen porque no se ve el circuito completo.
Estoy trabajando en el tema de monedas y me interesa experimentar un poco con todo
lo que encuentro.
Muchas gracias desde ya.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Este esquema es un oscilador Colpitts basado en un transistor común y una bobina de núcleo de aire armada lo mas plana posible (Varias capas y mínima longitud), al pasar la moneda frente a la bobina desestabiliza el oscilador (cambia la frecuencia de resonancia) por el cambio de la inductancia (Aparición de la moneda en el campo de la bobina), este cambio es detectable por la variación de tensión sobre C5.
> 
> Idea:
> Con una serie de comparadores de ventana ajustados individualmente tal vez se podría conocer que moneda esta pasando por su "firma" electromagnética.


----------



## Fogonazo

omar h dijo:


> Fogonazo, te pido si volves a subir la imagen porque no se ve el circuito completo.
> Estoy trabajando en el tema de monedas y me interesa experimentar un poco con todo
> lo que encuentro.
> Muchas gracias desde ya.



La imagen se ve perfectamente 

¿ Le diste click con el mouse para verla en tamaño real  ?


Ver el archivo adjunto 10046​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Temas relacionados :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=monedas


----------



## raspdroid

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gastas mas en fusibles que en cerveza, *! Vas por muy mal camino ¡*
> 
> Este artefacto reemplaza a un fusible y lo reemplaza con ventajas:
> Es mas rápido que el mas ultra-rápido de los fusibles.
> Es ajustable.
> Si salta no lo reemplazas, solo lo reseteas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 14226​
> ¿ Que mas se le puede pedir ?
> 
> Así como esta "Corta" a unos 2,7 A, en el dibujo figura una fuente de 55V pero trabaja también con voltajes bajos
> 
> *Edit:*
> Otra opción con MOSFET´s y para tensiones Positivas y Negativas
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 71673​




Hola,

¿Sigue siendo válida esta protección o hay algo mejor?

Si no la hay, ¿se podría disminuir el amperaje a 1,5A y la tensión a 4V como máximo?. ¿Y cual recomendiendan la primera o la segunda con MOSFET?

Saludos


PD:  No puedo usar botón para el reset, ¿se resetearía cortando la alimentación?


----------



## yosimiro

En esta página, hay varios circuitos interesantes, para principiantes.

http://circuitdigest.com/electronic-circuits


----------



## raspdroid

Aquí hay algunos más en vídeo sobre microcontroladores (AVR) que está interesante  http://www.nerdkits.com/videos/


----------



## ls2k

Alguien sabe con que software se hace este estilo de diagramas??
Son los del primer Post de Fogo C:


----------



## Selkir

ls2k dijo:


> Alguien sabe con que software se hace este estilo de diagramas??
> Son los del primer Post de Fogo C:



Cualquier programa de diseño electrónico te sirve para hacer esquemas.
En el foro hay un hilo en el que hay una lista de programas de diseño. Busca, prueba y quédate con el que más te guste.


----------



## Fogonazo

ls2k dijo:


> Alguien sabe con que software se hace este estilo de diagramas??
> Son los del primer Post de Fogo C:



Esos son esquemas de *Elektor*, no me extrañaría que fuera un software propio


----------



## palurdo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esos son esquemas de *Elektor*, no me extrañaría que fuera un software propio



Con el "Día" se pueden hacer esquemas bastante parecidos a ese, pero porque tiene tantas bibliotecas de símbolos que alguno se adapta al estilo. La lástima es que a "día" no le funcione la rotación de símbolos (si el espejo y el volteado) si no sería mucho más usable.


----------



## ls2k

Claro fogo, es muy probable dada la cantidad de anotaciones que llevan. Gracias te todas maneras.


----------



## PacoPitillo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Quieres detectar la presencia de tensión en la red domiciliaria y no quiere explotar nada en el intento ?
> Esta es una alternativa.



Muchas gracias por el aporte, necesito este circuito para una pequeña aplicación y estoy buscando el optoacoplador apropiado. ¿Podrías decirme el nombre en concreto del que usas en ese circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo

moscar47 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el aporte, necesito este circuito para una pequeña aplicación y estoy buscando el optoacoplador apropiado. ¿Podrías decirme el nombre en concreto del que usas en ese circuito?



*4N25/4N26/4N27/4N28*


----------



## polilapo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como conseguir +/- 12 VCC de un transformador de 1 sola salida de 15 VCA
> O como diría mi viejo amigo Maxwell Smart: _*"El viejo truco de rectificar 1/2 onda".*_
> 
> NO se hagan ilusiones, esto sirve solo para unos 80 / 100 mA por rama, lo que para un pre-amplificador NO es poca cosa.
> 
> El por que de algunas cosas
> 1) ¿ Por que R1 y R2 ? : Como es media onda en lugar de llegar al filtro una frecuencia de 100Hz solo llegan pulsos separados de 50Hz, las resistencias comienzan el proceso de "alisado"
> 2) ¿ Por que los zener ? y no un LM7812: Por costo, tal ves se podría poner un LM78L12 de menor capacidad de corriente.


Buenas noches a todos. Sr Fogonazo se podria hacer lo mismo pero de un trafo de 24v de una sola salida? o sea consegui +/-12v . . . Necesito alimentar un ampli estereo con TDA2030 que necesita trafo 12+12 y encontre uno de 24v. Desde ya Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Sr Fogonazo se podria hacer lo mismo pero de un trafo de 24v de una sola salida? o sea consegui +/-12v . . . Necesito alimentar un ampli estereo con TDA2030 que necesita trafo 12+12 y encontre uno de 24v. Desde ya Gracias



Como dice en el comentario, *NO* es una solución adecuada para consumos "Importantes" tal como un amplificador. Y aunque te sirviera, estas excedido en tensión para tu TDA


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Mensaje temporal evaporable *

Ya pondré (aqui dónde estoy en lo de la Biarru no lo tengo) un diagrama de un TDA20XX* servo* , que con la ayuda de unos transistores puede fuencionar hasta con ± 50 Volts y erogar una potencia de unos 60 Watts en el caso del LM1875 o TDA2050.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes. gracias por la respuesta,tendre que mandar a hacer el trafo correspondiente. Aunque investigar y preguntar sirvio para ser un poquito menos burro. Gracias otra vez


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Hola.

Respecto al circuito detector de tensión domiciliaria en el comentario #24 de este hilo 

1-¿Cómo podría incorporarse un LED? ¿En paralelo o en serie con el del optoacoplador? 

2-¿Se debe modificar el valor de las resistencias limitadoras? ¿De cuánta potencia son?

Solo eso, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## J2C

.




Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Respecto al circuito detector de tensión domiciliaria en el comentario #24 de este hilo
> 
> 1-¿Cómo podría incorporarse un LED? ¿En paralelo o en serie con el del optoacoplador?
> 
> 2-¿Se debe modificar el valor de las resistencias limitadoras? ¿De cuánta potencia son?
> 
> Solo eso, desde ya muchas gracias.




1- El led indicador debe estar en serie con el led del opto y luego conectar el 1N400x en el extremo del Katodo del Opto y el Anodo del Led.

2- Pueden ser de 1/4 de W pero mejor de 1/2W cada una.





Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## opamp

Es como dice J2C, el asunto es que circula aprox 1/2mA, no sé si se verá a cierta distancia, puedes intentarlo con solo una resistencia de 68K a 1W , si falta brillo bajas La R ( aumenta W).


----------



## Fogonazo

Otro eliminador de fusible o protector de fuente.

​


----------



## Goomba

Buenas.
El último circuito que posteó Fogonazo (el eliminador de fusible) medio que lo entiendo, pero me queda una duda: ¿Qué función tiene R7?
Un saludo!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Goomba dijo:


> Buenas.
> El último circuito que posteó Fogonazo (el eliminador de fusible) medio que lo entiendo, pero me queda una duda: ¿Qué función tiene R7?
> Un saludo!!



Es una resistencia "Shunt", la caída de tensión superior a cierto valor sobre ella dispara el accionamiento del corte.
Está marcada con un asterisco por que su valor dependerá del valor de la corriente a la que se desea accionar el dispositivo.


----------



## Cdma System

Ya que estamos con el tema del fusible eelectronico para que soporte el doble de corriente basta con doblar el valor de R5 o estoy diciendo una tonteria


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ley de Ohm !

Mitad de la resistencia para doble de corriente


----------



## Goomba

Otra pregunta.
La parte del 2n3055 y el potenciómetro sería para regular la corriente que fluye a través del "fusible" y así probar su correcto funcionamiento (una carga de prueba como dice) ¿no? 
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Goomba dijo:


> Otra pregunta.
> La parte del 2n3055 y el potenciómetro sería para regular la corriente que fluye a través del "fusible" y así probar su correcto funcionamiento (una carga de prueba como dice) ¿no?
> Gracias!


----------



## Goomba

Disculpen si es la estupidez del siglo pero...
Supongamos que conectamos la fuente a la que queremos proteger y la corriente que pasa por el "fusible" no es superior a la que este realiza el corte por lo tanto la caída de tensión en R7 no es la suficiente como para saturar al transistor TR3. Mi pregunta es: ¿Cómo puede activarse la puerta del MOSFET y encenderse el LED verde (LED2)? 
Tengo varias "teorías" pero, no sé por qué, creo que ninguna es cierta 

Sé que son muchas preguntas y que, podría montar el circuito y ya, pero me interesa saber más o menos como funciona cada circuito que monto, ya que si me limito a copiar un circuito no aprendo nada.

Agradezco vuestras respuestas


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Si la corriente es menor al máximo permitido, entonces, no hay de que preocuparse. Ya que. ese circuito tiene por misión limitar una cantidad de corriente, previamente determinada.
Ahora, puedes poner varios resistores, según la corriente máxima que quieres controlar, por medio de un interruptor de varias opciones o múltiples contactos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Goomba

Gracias elaficionado, pero no me refería a eso, tal vez no me expliqué demasiado bien. 
Mi duda es acerca de como se activa TR2 ya que este es el que activa el MOSFET y hace posible que se encienda el LED verde. 
Se me ocurre que por el LED rojo pase una pequeña corriente insuficiente para que este ilumine pero sufuciente para polarizar la base del transistor TR2.

No sé si es una pregunta muy extraña, espero que no 

Saludos!


----------



## gsm09

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una idea para la interfaz de una termocupla con compensación de juntura "Fría" y ajuste de escala de gran precisión.


 
disculpa fogonazo, pero podrias resubir el archivo si todavia lo tienes por favor?


----------



## Fogonazo

gsm09 dijo:


> disculpa fogonazo, pero podrias resubir el archivo si todavia lo tienes por favor?



    ​
Se encuentra en el comentario 

Ver el archivo adjunto 9502​


----------



## gsm09

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​
> Se encuentra en el comentario
> 
> perdon, soy nuevo en el foro y no estaba logueado. Por eso no podia ver la imagen adjunta.
> Ese circuito esta en el datasheet del ltc2053. Sabrias si existe alguna pagina donde pueda encontrar reemplazos de estos CI? Ya que por aqui, las casas de electronica no conocen los LTC :/
> 
> Muchas gracias!


----------



## crazysound

Hola muchachos, ando buscando el circuito de los indicadores de tensión que tienen 7 leds. De 6V a 400V.

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo

Control de tono de 2 bandas, fórmulas de cálculo:







​


----------



## pandacba

Fogonazo voy ha hacer un aporte que creo que a la mayoría le va satisfacer
Este manual  tiene como calcular controles de tonos pasivos activos de dos vias de tres ecualizadores gráficos, filtros de distinto orden y mucho más
En los 80 cuando salio tuve este manual y fue mi manual de cabecera
Tiene incluso el calculo ecualización RIIA y NAB todo lo necesario para trabajar con Amplificadores operacionales en general

No se donde mejor deba ir
Te ruego que a tu buen criterio lo hubiques donde mejor deba estar
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subo el capítulo donde estan toda la información con AO formulas para todos los montajes como indique antes.

Hacer un pre basado en esa info es éxito inmediato


----------



## darwin18

Saludos fogonazo probé tu amplificador el cual diseñaste lo realice tal y como esta el detalle es que me suena igual como un amplificador lo único que pasa es que suena mas grave me gustaría escuchar tu opinión sobre este amplificador Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

darwin18 dijo:


> Saludos fogonazo probé tu amplificador el cual diseñaste lo realice tal y como esta el detalle es que me suena igual como un amplificador lo único que pasa es que suena mas grave me gustaría escuchar tu opinión sobre este amplificador Saludos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 155602



Creo que  leíste el titulo del comentario. 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/228580/ _
Si el comentario se titula: _*"Pasa-Bajos Variable"*_, ¿ Que se te ocurre que hace ? y sobretodo ¿ Como piensas que se escuchará ?


----------



## darwin18

Saludos Fogonazo claro tienes razón el motivo de mi respuesta fue por que la probé y bueno no filtra bien las frecuencias bajas por eso me preguntaba si lo habías armado imagino que si entonces debe ser un error de mi revisare de nuevo


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes a todos. 
Hola Fogonazo,justo estaba con un problemita con filtro pasivo y pensando en bi-amplificación por consejo de AntonioA e investigando en el foro  encontré tu " filtro pasa bajos variable" que corta en 280hz y buscaba entre 250 y 300 hz asi que me vino justo,ahora mi duda,la alimentación de 14vcc hasta cuanto se podría elevar sin cocinar nada???
Tal vez sea una burrada mi pregunta ya que soy un arquitecto aficionado al audio. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> Hola Fogonazo,justo estaba con un problemita con filtro pasivo y pensando en bi-amplificación por consejo de AntonioA e investigando en el foro  encontré tu " filtro pasa bajos variable" que corta en 280hz y buscaba entre 250 y 300 hz asi que me vino justo,ahora mi duda,la alimentación de 14vcc hasta cuanto se podría elevar sin cocinar nada???
> Tal vez sea una burrada mi pregunta ya que soy un arquitecto aficionado al audio. Gracias



*No* hay inconveniente en elevar la frecuencia de corte.

Hay que re-calcular el valor de: C10, C3 y C8

El TL072 trabaja correctamente a *±15Vcc* o *30Vcc* en fuente simple.
Si se cambia la tensión de alimentación hay que cambiar el zener de 5V por otro de un valor aproximado a Vcc/2

Este *NO* sería mi elección como para un sistema bi-amplificado


----------



## polilapo

Bien,gracias Fogonazo.
 ahora,este filtro tiene entrada estéreo y salida mono a sub . . . . para salida estéreo habría que duplicar el circuito y dividir la entrada,es asi??? Solo eso?
 Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

polilapo dijo:


> Bien,gracias Fogonazo.
> ahora,este filtro tiene entrada estéreo y salida mono a sub . . . . para salida estéreo habría que duplicar el circuito y dividir la entrada,es asi??? Solo eso?
> Gracias



Este circuito toma señal de ambos canales y una sola salida porque se supone va a accionar un sub-woofer
Para hacerlo estéreo abría que duplicar todo.
Aunque para sub graves *NO* es necesario.


----------



## polilapo

Bien,a tener en cuenta. Gracias,cuando arranque con eso sigo con las consultas.
 Muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Tamarit

Hola. 

Armé el control de tono de dos bandas, en la protoboard alimentado con un trafo 6-0-6. 

Cambié algunos valores de componentes a lo que figura en el esquema por lo que disponía a mano.

Lo conecté a un amp hecho con un TDA2005 (alimentado con batería de 12V 7A) y hay un ruido extraño que no sé identificar, aunque la entrada de señal esté cortocircuitada a masa.

¿Álguien podría ayudarme y orientarme un poco, por favor, con respecto a qué puedo estar haciendo mal? 

Desde ya muchas gracias y abrazos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Onomatopeya del ruido ?


----------



## Juan Tamarit

¿Onomatopeya? Túuuuuu

Como dos oscilaciones, una sobre la otra. Una pareciera los 50Hz del trafo y la otra algo de más frecuencia, cómo si fuese una fuente conmutada de computadora.

El sonido puede incluir variaciones en la frecuencia, subiendo y bajando el tono.



¿Onomatopeya? Túuuuuu

Como dos oscilaciones, una sobre la otra. Una pareciera los 50Hz del trafo y la otra algo de más frecuencia, cómo si fuese una fuente conmutada de computadora.

El sonido puede incluir variaciones en la frecuencia, subiendo y bajando el tono.


----------



## Fogonazo

Estás por armar un pre-amplificador o pedal valvuloso y no deseas pasar el resto de tu vida buscando un transformador de alimentación para la alta tensión, esta es una buena opción en base a un simple transformador de *24-0-24V*






*! No te sirve para alimentar la parte de potencia ¡*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Multiplicador de Faradios*

No deseas gastar todo el aguinaldo en electrolíticos para conseguir un buen filtrado, esta es una posible solución con indicador de sobrecarga incluido.  




​


En el archivo comprimido una "Coqueta" simulación (Multisim)

*¡ Enjoy It !*



​http://www.startfetch.com/keantoken/content/Kmultiplier.php


----------



## Fogonazo

*Otra forma de hacer una fuente regulada estabilizada en base al LM317 y con protección contra sobre-consumo.*




​


----------



## lossless

Muy buena la coleccion de circuitos varios Fogonazo !!!!  
Pregunto : algun esquema de un distorcionador de voz a transistores o un op normal ?
Gracias y saludos
lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS

Distorsionador de voz


----------



## lossless

Gracias Dosmetros, el problema es que aqui en Mendoza (Argentina) jamas pude conseguir el circuito integrado, por eso busco algo a transistores o algun operacional normal.
Saludos
lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que te conviene instalar alguna aplicación para el teléfono . . . 

Probá ésto : 







Distorsionador de voz


----------



## Fogonazo

*Voltímetro "Logarítmico"para audio (Pico baja frecuencia).*

¿ Y para que sirve esto ?
- Presenta una indicación logarítmica de una señal, usualmente audio
¿ Y por que no usar un LM3916 ?
- El LM3916 es para encender LED´s, este esquema puede encender LED´s o accionar un vúmetro de aguja "Vintage" dándole las características de presentación correctas  Cambiando el valor de C2 cambia la velocidad de decaimiento de la lectura


----------



## Fogonazo

*Circuito de loudness SIN potenciómetro exótico* 





*Curvas de respuesta según posición del cursor del potenciómetro*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Huuuummmmmmm.....
Eso se parece a un loudness para alta frecuencia, pero para BF es nada...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dejo dos Loudness aquí , el primero de Sony y el segundo para auriculares :


----------



## Fogonazo

*Circuitos con transistores para proteger contra inversión de polaridad de la alimentación*

*



*​


----------



## sebsjata

Comparto circuito similar para proteger contra inversión de polaridad pero para baterías

18650 Battery charger reverse polarity protection - Vince's thoughts


----------



## Fogonazo

Estos 2 "Engendros" prometen un desfazaje de la señal de entrada de -120° y -240°, es decir una señal trifásica 
*No *los probé
*No *los simulé
*No* a todas las preguntas que se les ocurran.

Para otras frecuencias, habrá que recalcular filtros 









​En varias oportunidades pidieron circuitos que realicen esto para algún trabajo práctico,* ¡ Enjoy it ! *
​


----------



## fercon

Saludos. He buscado en el foro y no consigo una referencia para diagrama protector de voltaje para neveras 120Vac 60hz. Alguien comparte un diagrama de este tipo para intentar armarlo?. Aqui estan cariñosos esos aparatos


----------



## Fogonazo

No recuerdo si en el foro existe algún circuito, pero no lo veo complicado.
Podría ser un comparador de ventana actuando sobre un monoestable y de ahí a otro monoestable.
El comparador detecta tensión > y < a la debida de nivel riesgoso
El primer monoestable retrasa unas décimas de segundo el accionamiento para prevenir falsos disparos.
El segundo acciona y mantiene accionado, por ejemplo 1 minuto o minuto y medio hasta que se estabilice la tensión.


----------



## fercon

Buen dia. Les dejo este Protector de Voltaje con lm339. El otro comparador podria ubicarse para tener un indicador de alto y bajo respectivamente. Los limites estan a unos 100 y 130vac pero mejor par de potenciometros (r12/15 y R11/R5) para fijar los limites a presicion con evariac.  Agradezco mejoras de diseño ya que lo copie de una placa y muchos valores no estaban visibles...


----------



## fercon

Buenas tardes. Revisando el circuito me parecio irrelevante el resistor R7 a la base de Q1, revise la placa cuidadosamente y SI esta ese resistor en el diseño. Ahora bien, lo retire para comprobar y en realidad todo funcina mucho mejor, mas estable y sin interrupcion de los led... Emtiendo que los simuladores tienen gran margen a la realidad pero alguien podria explicar que hace ese resistor ya que sin el todo parece estar mejor wen el circuito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

fercon dijo:


> Ahora bien, lo retire para comprobar y en realidad todo funcina mucho mejor, mas estable y sin interrupcion de los led


Esa resistencia limita la corriente de base de Q1 y si tiene que estar, aunque 50K me parece un valor muy alto.
Ahora, explicá mejor cuales son las fallas que hay con esa resistencia ahí.


----------



## fercon

*Lo siento, tienes razon.** Quise decir R19*. Sin ella queda como se muestra aca. En el anterior, en voltaje normal, el led de espera se apaga 3 segundos antes de encender el led ok y en voltaje alto se enciende el de espera y queda encendido el led ok. Se resolvio subiendo la resistencia de base a esos 50k pero el diseño es, como dice, la norma, 10k. Asi las cosas, todo es mas exacto en las respuestas de tiempo y creo que mas sencillo en diseño. Por supuesto, virtualmente. Por cierto, en la placa el diodo paralelo al relex es un zener, imagino que lo tenian de sobra (O no?). Les pido estos detalles porque no quisiera dañar mas la placa ya que lo siguiente es soldar algunas pistas quemadas, conseguir por ahi un nuevo 7812, 2 diodos y el transistior para tener mi protector y poder dormir tranquilo sin pensar que huele a motor quemado...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá...hay algo raro ahí.
El LM339 esta polarizado como un AO. Yo no se si has relevado bien el circuito, pero las resistencias - en el circuito original - definen una realimentacion negativa (van a la pata inversora) que no tiene sentido para un comparador. Si el mismo esquema se conectara a la pata no-inversora sería una histéresis en la comparacion.
En tu cambio, vos eliminaste a R19, R8 y R21 y pusiste un divisor de tension, con lo que el comparador trabaja sin histéresis y puede volverse muy sensible a las conmutaciones que rodeen el punto definido por el divisor--> puede palmar el relay/heladera/lo-que-sea


----------



## fercon

Ok voy a revisar nuevamente las resistencias a las entradas del comparador y mañana te comento. gracias


----------



## fercon

Buenas noches. He revisado cuidadosamente y efectivamente el circuito, la placa, es como el original: Las 3 resistencias R19-R8-R21 a la pata (8) del 3er comparador, ofreciendo una realimentacion negativa, y la pata 14 directamente a las salidas de los comparadores 1 y 2 y al capacitor de retardo. sin realimentacion. ? Seria por esto que se daño tan pronto el protector, economizar en componentes sin importar la proteccion?? No tendria nada de raro. Para evitar la conmutacion por ruido creo que se podria como muestro en el adjunto. Estoy documentandome en la histeresis
PD: El relex tambien estaba dañado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahora pinta bastante lógico, al menos está como dice la teoría 
Hay que calcular bien la histéresis para que el cambio de estado sea en valores porcentuales correctos respecto a la tension nominal de linea.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Archivo PDF con 34 proyectos prácticos bastante bien documentados como para construir de editorial Cekit*

1) Alarma contra ladrones
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito de alarma que activa un indicador sonoro cuando uno o más sensores, ubicados estratégicamente en puertas, ventanas, etc., detectan una intrusión. Puede ser utilizada en la casa o el automóvil.

2) Luces de velocidad variable
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un juego de luces con dos LED, los cuales encienden de forma alternada, 
produciendo un efecto luminoso especial. La velocidad del destello se puede variar, desde muy lenta, hasta tan rápida que los cambios no se pueden apreciar.

3) Fuente de alimentación de +5V, +12 y -12VDC de 0,5A
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que entrega tres voltajes constantes o regulados, +5V, +12V y -12V, los cuales sirven para alimentar todos los kits y experimentos que se realizan durante el curso, evitando así el uso de pilas o baterías que se desgastan rápidamente.

4) Control de luminosidad
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite controlar la cantidad de potencia con que se alimenta una carga de corriente alterna. En este caso particular conectaremos una lámpara incandescente, aunque se puede utilizar en otros aparatos como el motor de un taladro, por ejemplo.

5) Temporizador de eventos cortos con relé
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite controlar- el tiempo durante el cual se activa una carga. Una vez el tiempo termine, ésta se debe desconectar automáticamente.

6) Amplificador de audlo de 2W con transistores
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un pequeño amplificador de audio, ideal para conectarlo a un Walkman o a un 
reproductor de CD. Su principal característica es que está construido con transistores lo que lo hace muy fácil de ensamblar y reparar'.

7) Luz intermitente con relé
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que genera una señal pulsante o intermitente, la cual se puede utilizar para encender y apagar alguna carga conectada en los contactos del relé de salida.

8) Fuente de poder variable de 1,5 a 25 voltios.
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que entrega un voltaje continuo, que puede estar entre 1,5 y 25 voltios, cuyo valor puede ser ajustado mediante un potenciómetro. Dicho voltaje se puede utilizar para alimentar todo tipo de proyectos y experimentos electrónicos.

9) Preamplificador para micrófono
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que amplifica las débiles señales entregadas por un micrófono y las lleva a niveles adecuados para ser aplicados directamente a un amplificador de potencia.

10) Relé de estado sólido con Triac
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite manejar cargas de corriente alterna, por ejemplo una lámpara incandescente o un pequeño motor, desde un circuito electrónico que genera señales de control de bajo nivel.

11) Indicador de línea telefónica en uso
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que se puede conectar en todas las extensiones de una línea telefónica para evitar que alguien levante el auricular cuando estamos conversando o conectados a Internet, lo que muchas veces corta la comunicación.

12) Probador audible de continuidad
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un instrumento de medida que permite realizar pruebas de continuidad en circuitos impresos, bobinas, relés, parlantes, etc., permitiendo así localizar fallas y realizar tareas de reparación.

13) Sirena electrónica
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que produce un sonido similar al de una sirena, el cual puede ser 
utilizado en sistemas de alarma, juguetes electrónicos, señalización, etc.

14) Amplificador de audio con circuito integrado
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un amplificador de audio de baja potencia, el cual puede ser utilizado para reforzar la salida de un preamplificador o para amplificar la salida de un walkman o un reproductor de CD.

15) Luz nocturna automática con relé
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que activa o desactiva un relé dependiendo de la cantidad de luz que exista en el medio circundante. Puede ser utilizado para encender una lámpara exterior cuando cae la noche.

16) Control de velocidad para motor DC
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite controlar la velocidad de un motor DC, desde cero hasta su valor máximo. Puede ser utilizado en juguetes, prácticas de robótica y en general, cualquier aparato que requiera un motor de este tipo.

17) Amplificador de audio de alta potencia
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite amplificar las señales provenientes de cualquier fuente de audio como un reproductor de CD, un Walkman o un deck de cassette, para que se pueda escuchar el sonido con gran intensidad y alta fidelidad.

18) Indicador de nivel de agua
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite conocer el nivel de agua dentro de un recipiente, ya sea un pequeño vaso o un tanque de gran tamaño. Dicho nivel se indica de forma visual en una barra de LED's.

19) Temporizador de eventos largos
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite activar una carga durante un tiempo determinado, el cual puede ser ajustado por el usuario de acuerdo a sus necesidades. Su principal característica es que el tiempo programado puede ser hasta de varios días.

20) Generador de audio variable
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que genera una señal de audio, a la cual se le pueden modificar la 
frecuencia y la amplitud, con el fin de obtener diferentes efectos sonoros. Esto permite que el circuito pueda ser utilizado para probar amplificadores de audio.

21) Voltímetro con LED'S    
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que sirve para medir voltajes de corriente directa y que muestra su lectura en un conjunto de LED's organizados linealmente. Puede ser acoplado a cualquier fuente DC de salida variable.

22) Interruptor activado por sonido
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite conectar y desconectar aparatos a distancia, sin necesidad de cables ni controles remotos. Basta con aplaudir y automáticamente se encenderán y/o apagarán los elementos que esté controlando.

23) Interruptor Infrarrojo
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que genera una señal de control cada vez que un objeto pasa por un punto determinado, el cual, está delimitado por una pareja conformada por un emisor y un receptor infrarrojos.

24) Mezclador de audio
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite mezclar las señales generadas por diferentes fuentes de audio, tales como reproductores de CD, decks de cassette o micrófonos con su respectivo preamplificador.

25.) Monitor de batería para automóvil
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite conocer el estado en que se encuentra la batería de un automóvil, es decir si se está cargando, descargando o se encuentra en un estado pasivo.

26) Control de temperatura para cautín
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite controlar la cantidad de potencia que se aplica en una carga de corriente alterna. En este caso específico, lo utilizaremos para controlar la temperatura de un cautín lo que nos permitirá hacer soldadura de componentes delicados de una manera segura.

27) Luz de emergencia
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que enciende automáticamente unas pequeñas lámparas cada vez que se interrumpe el suministro de corriente alterna. Se puede utilizar como luz de emergencia en el hogar o en la oficina.

28) Organo electrónico
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que genera tonos musicales, similares a los que se obtienen en las 
octavas centrales de un piano.

29) Control de tonos estéreo
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite ajustar los tonos de una señal de audio según los gustos del usuario. Además, sirve como preamplificador y puede ser conectado en la entrada de un amplificador de potencia para formar un sistema de sonido completo.

30)  Amplificador de audio de 8W
AI ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite amplificar las señales provenientes de cualquier fuente de audio como un reproductor de CD, un Walkman o un deck de cassette, para que el sonido pueda ser escuchado con buena intensidad y alta fidelidad en una caja acústica o bafle.

31)  Luces seudoaleatorias en montaje superficial
Al construir este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que produce señales aleatorias, las cuales se utilizan para encender unos LED's ubicados de tal forma, que generan efectos visuales muy agradables. Además, es una práctica que nos introduce en el mundo de los componentes miniatura y su manipulación.

32) Secuenciador de luces de cuatro canales
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que maneja un juego de luces secuenciales, el cual simula un efecto rotatorio o de movimiento. Puede ser utilizado en avisos luminosos, discotecas y en adornos o luces de navidad.

33) Contador fotoeléctrico
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite contar los objetos que pasan entre dos puntos 
determinados, en los cuales se ubican una fuente de luz y un detector óptico. El conteo se muestra en tres displays de siete segmentos lo que permite llagar a un valor máximo de 999

34) Punta lógica TTL
Al ensamblar este proyecto se obtiene un circuito que permite comprobar los estados lógicos en las entradas y salidas de circuitos digitales. Puede ser utilizado para análisis, diagnóstico de fallas y en general, para estudiar el funcionamiento de circuitos de este tipo que trabajen con una fuente de alimentación de +5V.

Bajan los 3 archivos a una carpeta y al descomprimir, se crea el archivo .PDF


----------



## fercon

Este otro protector, no lo he probado, utiliza 2 lm358n y muchos mas componentes. Prefiero el que usa el comparador pero para alguien que le guste a ver si le funciona


----------



## Fogonazo

*Divisores de frecuencia "Poco frecuentes"
Entiéndase como "Poco frecuentes" a aquellos que dividen por 9, 3, 6, 12, Etc.
Además de los mas "Normalitos" 2, 5, 4, Etc*










*¡ Enjoy It ! *​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Control de velocidad par máquinas herramientas de mano con "Realimentación"*

Y ¿ Que se supone que sea "Con realimentación ?

Eso significa que mide la FEM que genera el artefacto y la emplea para estabilizar la velocidad, aún con *carga variable *

*



*​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Colón lo usaba en el motor de levar anclas  

Veo un "unijuntura" PUT de alta sensibilidad hecho con dos Darlington 





El control de velocidad de motor de media onda simple es eficaz para su uso con motores universales pequeños (CA/CC). Capacidad de corriente máxima 2 amperios RMS. Debido a que se proporciona retroalimentación dependiente de la velocidad, el control brinda excelentes características de par al motor, incluso a bajas velocidades de rotación.




El circuito es muy económico y utiliza componentes electrónicos ordinarios para las implementaciones requeridas. La característica principal del circuito es que es del tipo de bucle cerrado, lo que significa que la velocidad o el par del motor nunca pueden verse afectados por la carga o la velocidad del motor en este circuito, por el contrario, el par es indirectamente proporcional a la magnitud de la velocidad.

Funcionamiento del circuito:
Con referencia al diagrama de circuito del controlador de motor de CA de bucle cerrado monofásico propuesto, las operaciones involucradas pueden entenderse a través de los siguientes puntos:

Para los semiciclos positivos de la CA de entrada, el capacitor C2 se carga a través de la resistencia R1 y el diodo D1.
La carga de C2 persiste hasta que el voltaje a través de este capacitor se vuelve equivalente al voltaje zener de simulación de la configuración.

El circuito cableado alrededor del transistor T1 simula efectivamente el funcionamiento de un diodo zener.
La inclusión del potenciómetro P1 permite ajustar la tensión de este “diodo zener”. Precisamente hablando, el voltaje desarrollado a través de T1 está literalmente determinado por la relación entre las resistencias R3 y R2 + P1.

El voltaje a través de la resistencia R4 siempre se mantiene igual a los 0,6 voltios que es igual al voltaje de conducción requerido del voltaje del emisor base de T1.
Por lo tanto, significa que el voltaje zener explicado anteriormente debe ser igual al valor que se puede adquirir al resolver la expresión:

(P1 + R2 + R3 / R3) × 0,6

Parts List for the above closed loop AC motor speed controller circuit​
R1 = 39K,
R2 = 12K,
R3 = 22K,
R4 = 68K,
P1 = 220K,
All diodes = 1N4007,
C1 = 0.1/400V,
C2 = 100uF/35V,
T1 = BC547B,
SCR = C106
L1 = 30 turns of 25 SWG wire over a 3mm ferrite rod or 40 uH/5 watt




Cómo se coloca la carga por una razón especial.
Una investigación cuidadosa revela que el motor o la carga no se introducen en la posición habitual; más bien está conectado justo después del SCR, en su cátodo.
Esto hace que se introduzca una característica interesante con este circuito.

La posición especial anterior del motor dentro del circuito hace que el tiempo de disparo del SCR dependa de la diferencia de potencial entre la EMF trasera del motor y el "voltaje zener" del circuito.
Eso simplemente significa que cuanto más se carga el motor, más rápido dispara el SCR.

El procedimiento simula bastante un tipo de funcionamiento de circuito cerrado donde la retroalimentación se recibe en forma de EMF generado por el propio motor.
Sin embargo, el circuito está asociado con un pequeño inconveniente. La adopción de un SCR significa que el circuito puede manejar solo 180 grados de control de fase y el motor no puede controlarse en todo el rango de velocidad, sino solo en el 50 % del mismo.

Otra desventaja asociada debido a la naturaleza económica del circuito es que el motor tiende a producir contratiempos a velocidades más bajas, sin embargo, a medida que aumenta la velocidad, este problema desaparece por completo.

La función de L1 y C1
L1 y C1 se incluyen para verificar las RF de alta frecuencia generadas debido al rápido corte de fase por parte del SCR.
No hace falta decir que el dispositivo (SCR) debe montarse en un disipador de calor adecuado para obtener resultados óptimos.
Circuito controlador de velocidad de perforación EMF
Este circuito se utiliza principalmente para controlar la velocidad constante de motores bobinados en serie más pequeños, como los que se encuentran en varios taladros manuales eléctricos, etc. El par y la velocidad se controlan mediante el potenciómetro P1. Esta configuración del potenciómetro especifica con qué minuto se puede activar el triac.

Cuando la velocidad del motor cae justo por debajo del valor preestablecido (con la carga conectada), la fuerza contraelectromotriz del motor disminuye. Como resultado, el voltaje alrededor de R1, P1 y C5 aumenta, por lo que el triac se activa antes y la velocidad del motor tiende a aumentar. De esta manera se logra una cierta proporción de estabilidad de la velocidad.

*===============================================================================*



*Circuito controlador de velocidad del motor DC de par constante*

La publicación explica un controlador de motor de CC que presenta una compensación de par constante para permitir que el motor funcione a una velocidad constante independientemente de la carga que tenga.

Inconveniente de los controladores de velocidad ordinarios
Un inconveniente de la mayoría de los controladores de velocidad simples es que solo proporcionan al motor un voltaje constante predeterminado. Como resultado, la velocidad no permanece constante y varía con la carga del motor, debido a la ausencia de compensación de par.

Por ejemplo, en un modelo de tren, con controladores simples, la velocidad del tren disminuye gradualmente para las pendientes ascendentes y acelera mientras desciende.
Por lo tanto, para los trenes modelo, el ajuste del control del potenciómetro para mantener una velocidad del motor seleccionada también se desvía dependiendo de la carga que el motor pueda estar tirando.

El circuito controlador de velocidad del motor de par constante que se explica en este artículo soluciona este problema al rastrear la velocidad del motor y mantenerla constante durante un ajuste de control predeterminado, sin importar la carga que pueda haber en el motor.
El circuito se puede aplicar en la mayoría de los modelos que utilizan un motor de imanes permanentes de CC.

Cálculo del factor EMF posterior
El voltaje a través de los terminales del motor se compone de un par de factores, la fuerza contraelectromotriz. producido por el motor, y el voltaje cayó a través de la resistencia del inducido.
La f.e.m. trasera generado por el devanado del motor normalmente es proporcional a la velocidad del motor, lo que significa que la velocidad del motor podría monitorearse midiendo este contenido de contrafem. Pero, el problema principal es aislar y detectar el back e.m.f. de la tensión de resistencia del inducido.

Suponiendo que se conecta una resistencia separada en serie con el motor, considerando que una sola corriente común pasa a través de esta resistencia y también a través de la resistencia del inducido, la caída de voltaje a través de las dos resistencias en serie bien podría ser equivalente a la caída a través de la resistencia del inducido.
En realidad, se puede suponer que cuando estos dos valores de resistencia son idénticos, las dos magnitudes de voltaje en cada una de las resistencias también serán similares. Con estos datos, es posible deducir la caída de tensión de R3 de la tensión del motor y obtener el valor de fuerza contraelectromotriz necesario para el procesamiento.

Procesamiento de EMF posterior para par constante
El circuito propuesto monitorea continuamente la fuerza contraelectromotriz. y, en consecuencia, regula la corriente del motor para garantizar que, para un ajuste de control de potenciómetro asignado, la fuerza contraelectromotriz, junto con la velocidad del motor, se mantenga a un par constante.

Para poder facilitar la descripción del circuito se considera que P2 se ajusta y se mantiene en su posición central, y se selecciona la resistencia R3 como equivalente al valor de resistencia del inducido del motor.
Cálculo del voltaje del motor
El voltaje del motor se puede calcular sumando la fuerza contraelectromotriz. Va con el voltaje caído a través de la resistencia interna del motor Vr.

Considerando que R3 deja caer un voltaje Vr, el voltaje de salida Vo será igual a Va + 2 V.
El voltaje en la entrada inversora (-) de IC1 será Va + Vr, y el de la entrada no inversora (+) será Vi + (Va + 2Vr - Vi) / 2
Dado que se supone que las dos magnitudes de voltaje anteriores son iguales, organizamos la ecuación anterior como:
Va + Vr = Vi + (Va + 2Vr - Vi) / 2
Simplificando esta ecuación se obtiene Va = Vi.
La ecuación anterior indica que la f.e.m. del motor se mantiene consistentemente al mismo nivel que el voltaje de control. Esto permite que el motor funcione con una velocidad y par constantes para cualquier configuración especificada del ajuste de velocidad P1.

Se incluye P2 para compensar la diferencia de nivel que pueda existir entre la resistencia R3 y la resistencia del inducido. Ejecuta esto ajustando la magnitud de la retroalimentación positiva en el amplificador operacional de entrada no inversora.
El amplificador operacional LM3140 básicamente compara el voltaje desarrollado a través de la armadura del motor con el equivalente de fuerza contraelectromotriz a través del motor y regula el potencial base del T1 2N3055.
T1 al estar configurado como seguidor de emisor regula la velocidad del motor de acuerdo con su potencial de base. Aumenta el voltaje a través del motor cuando el amplificador operacional detecta una fuerza contraelectromotriz más alta, lo que resulta en un aumento en la velocidad del motor, y viceversa.
T1 debe montarse sobre un disipador de calor adecuado para un funcionamiento adecuado.

Cómo configurar el circuito
La configuración del circuito controlador de velocidad del motor de par constante se realiza ajustando P2 con el motor con carga variable hasta que el motor alcance un par constante independientemente de las condiciones de carga.
Cuando el circuito se aplica para maquetas de trenes, se debe tener cuidado de no girar demasiado P2 hacia P1, lo que podría provocar que el modelo de tren disminuya la velocidad, y, por el contrario, P2 no se debe girar demasiado en la dirección opuesta, lo que podría provocar la la velocidad del tren en realidad se vuelve más rápida mientras sube una pendiente cuesta arriba.


----------

